# Aug 2014: Training Logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A day early but since Aug starts on a weekday 

News, plans, logs, frustrations and triumphs anyone?

My Aug is shaping up to be fairly busy:

Aug 2nd - my golden club is holding an obedience match
Aug 3rd - my agility club has a trial which I am working at
Aug 10 - all 3 dogs are entered in a double CDSP Obedience trial
Aug 29, 30 & 31: My first stay at a hotel and show my dogs vacation in probably 10-12 years. 
Faelan in Utility
Towhee in Open
Brady in Rally

This in addition to my never ending quest to perfect my heeling (and therefore my dogs heeling  ), practice ring readiness, learn more fun ways to work with my dogs and continue training ... I need to decide if I want to continue agility since I keep pushing it to the back of my training plate.

I have a few online classes going on: 
Bridging The Gap Part 2 with Faelan
Ob-ility with Towhee
15 Turns to add to your toolbox

I am auditing: 
Sensational Stays
The Elusive Hand Delivered Retrieve
Handling Cues

The good thing about these classes is (for the most part), I can refer back and train at my own pace as needed.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck at your trial! 

My goal for this month is to continue working with Luna on the open exercises. Also, to close the weaves polls up more to get Luna learning to weave now. Her entries are awesome! I also want to get the dog walk up to full height by winter!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

How are you liking the bridging the gap class? I've had my eye on that one.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I really find it helpful  and tough for Brady although easier for Towhee & Faelan


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Aug 29, 30 & 31: My first stay at a hotel and show my dogs vacation


 Those are the very best vacations....  

August should still be kinda quiet compared to my June and early July.... I have been bumping up the obedience training while we've been between dog shows and hoping to see where we're at before Sept.... Actually, with both dogs. 

But aside from the "what needs done right now" training and polishing, I'm kinda excited about really showing off to our private instructor what Bertie's learned in the last week.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night training went very well especially after the start in the morning with the articles which he messed up. Our time in the utility ring although short (5 minutes) was quite productive as we did a few very long go outs about 65 ft.which I was pleased with and the DR which was done very very well with leaving me on a dead run and getting the correct glove each time in the order of 1-2-3 and giving 2 of 3 straight fronts . Finally in this ring we did a fast signal exercise as our time was up and he was very good.

BJ done 2x first one perfect but I again had to push it and he missed the f+f on the second try.
ROHJ done 2x both were pretty nice as was his ROF done 3x with 2 straight fronts and three straight finish's

Fig8 also done from both sides of the post couldn't have been better and his group heeling his attention last night extremely good and so was his working with me, Nugget was " up" and he was in a working mood. 

The group sits and down we did the long down first while most everyone else did the sits and vice versa for sits as we don't practice doing this too often no problem he was good even with people returning before me he never moved a muscle.

Finally the MSFE which I had the instructor say stand your dog 2x which he did very well with a great lockup and call to " heel"
It was a very good training session as it usually is when he is in work mood.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Warmish, sticky and muggy this morning so no training the dogs after our hike; they are still panting and its been 10 minutes since we returned. And Brady boy needed a thorough hose down since he was dripping ?????poop - horse maybe ? <bleck>

What I did instead is start reviewing lectures and assignments at FDSA; the retrieving class already has a few great ideas about how to address Faelan's occasional issue of not fronting closely when he has an object in his mouth.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We just finished doing the articles 2x and it went well, his turns in place , leaving working the pile continuously till he found the correct one and giving it to me without any resistance on my order of " out" and getting 3 of 4 fronts straight and all three finish's straight ( didn't do a fourth) a good start today. It's raining so this may be all we do today but if it quits we can practice most everything but jumps. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Raining here too ... luckily I have an indoor match  with plans in place for what to do if a certain cutee patotie goes a-visiting between or during exercises. I did change plans so she will be in Novice & Open so she has 2 different judges. We will pretend we misunderstand what she's saying and assume she's telling us she needs to return to her crate for naptime.....



Nuggetsdad said:


> We just finished doing the articles 2x and it went well, his turns in place , leaving working the pile continuously till he found the correct one and giving it to me without any resistance on my order of " out" and getting 3 of 4 fronts straight and all three finish's straight ( didn't do a fourth) a good start today. It's raining so this may be all we do today but if it quits we can practice most everything but jumps.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The rain stopped but the yard is very wet but because I'm a " little " obsessed with training I took Nugget out to do just a few things I feel we are weak in doing. We did a couple ROF just to work the fronts and then we did go-outs the first unbaited to see what he would do and he although he wound up in the center by the stanchion he arced going to it. I then put cheese on the stanchion and got a nice straight fast go- out after he did sit on my order a lot of praise was given. We repeated this scenario 2 more times, then I sent him from between the jumps 2x and because he has in the past broken when I approached him I purposely went back both times extending my hand with his treats and he stayed and allowed me to walk around him to where he was back in heel position as is part of Grad.Open which he needs one more leg for. We also did signals but no heeling just from the stand I signaled the down - sit - recall.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Raining here today too, and I'm working later on this afternoon so not sure how much if anything we'll get done today.
Yesterday's outing went well. We worked on a long dock with distractions of tour and fishing boats. We've been there before, but generally stay away this time of year because of traffic. Anyhow, I learned that Finley is more taken with watching boats then with watching me. Especially if there is a person using a microphone to talk to the people on the boat about the dog on the dock and follows that up with the boat horn :....

After several minutes of just waiting for her, since I won't beg for attention, she gave it to me, and we started to work. Very nice fronts on recall and finishes. Heeling was so-so, but short quarter and half turns to the right and left were very good. After a good long straight line of nice attention heeling, we celebrated and went for a walk through the town. Some sit and down stays here and there in town. And some backing because Finley wanted to walk too far away from me. 

Banshee did the same route, but was unable to remember to sit when heeling on the dock :no:. Her walk through town was nice and she managed to stay close...Sit and down practices with her as well as I sat on a bench while people walked closely by.

I talked to the lady that does hunt training yesterday. Apparently they belong to a club that does hunt tests ect, but not the AKC test's. I found out that there is land and water owned by Delaware Fish and Wildlife set aside specifically for retriever training. This group is having a training day at one of these locations in 2 weeks. We'll go to check it out, if nothing else she can have some fun swimming.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well we went to the Run Thrus and I must say I am very well pleased. Were they perfect? Heck no but they did really nice jobs although Faelan developed what I would consider a kinda weird issue.

Brady went into Novice and did the entire routine including Groups - he was solid!! Stands, sits & downs awesome. I did not front or finish him on the recall but caught him between my legs and played with him. Heeling was pretty - a few times he thought of watching other things (dumbbell tossed into gating, stanchion being swacked with the gating falling in another ring) but thought better of it. Then he went into open and did the open routine (jumping 16/32) other than the groups. Very nice, even the drop on recall. I let him front with the dumbbell (ROF). He did very nicely and was relaxed an confident.

Towhee went into Novice (not the groups) and was a star - her handler, on the other hand, was so intent on keeping Towhee busy that she (I) stood her before the judge told me too ... bad handler! She then went into Open (actually Novice ran first then Open) and thought about visiting but remembered that wasn't her job today! LOL It was tough on her since Barb, Mike & Nate were all there and she spends lots of time at Camp Sunfire and sooooo wanted to say hi! She was a little statue on her stays - she really impressed me  Her drop on recall was perfect - with very soft verbals on my part. Her heeling was pretty good - she always draws smiles and laughter with her sitting so fast she clunks. Her retrieves were awesome altho I threw the DB to various locations. Her broad jump - well we need to work a bit on her cutting corners.

Faelan did both Utility runs very very nicely with the exception of anticipating the Heel on the MSFE - judge says ready? I say ready. Judge says forward and up he comes ... easy enough to address but rather odd I thought. Signals & heeling - very nice. Scent articles -- perfect. Gloves - 1st set we did 1, 2, 1 and he did great altho he sooo wanted #2. 2nd set we did #3, 2, 3 and again the longing looks to #2 had us all chuckling; especially after he collected the correct glove and was on his way back. Go Outs very nice as was his directed jumping with the exception of his 1st run 2nd jump - he snatched his dowel (stewards were calling it his magic wand) and then took the jump!

I rarely finished any of the dogs, with playing, my returning to heel or just releasing. Fronts were also intermittent and spins, touches and silliness was practiced between exercises as well while the stewards were setting things up/getting dumbbells etc.

And --- ta da ---- (drum roll please) I remembered to continuously pay attention to my dog and keep him/her occupied while the judge was talking, between exercises etc. Something I struggle with sometimes since it seems rude to not look at someone who is speaking to me --- but I'm trying...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done in the kitchen - foyer 2x done well other than leaving slow on one send butt a tap on his butt fixed this and his f+f not bad not perfect but very close.
After SD we went out to the street and practiced heeling on leash which was very nice then fig8 s from both sides of my posts ( empty coffee cans) well done. 
Took a fifteen minute break then out in the yard where we did several ROF still trying to get the fronts straight with more consistency then the DOR 4x two with a verbal one with a signal and the other a straight recall. No anticipations but only one front and that was on the straight recall. 
MSFE excellent !
Go-outs with bait full ring length fast and straight without he continues his little arcing and gets 2-4 ft.off center.
DR done 4x doing 2-1-3-2 very very nicely done fast leaving pretty decent pickups in the grass 3 very good fronts and one of two finishes that were done was straight.
Signal exercise done fairly well off leash with only a couple small mistakes half of which was my fault because I just don't walk as well on grass but his stand was quite nice with zero extra steps and all signals were done correctly and he even gave a good front on the recall signal. 
No jumps today as grass still was a little wet from morning dew and there isn't any reason to take a chance on his slipping. Tomorrow training at club-finally!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took the boys to meet a group for so e training time. It is at a covered pavilion, and we were on one side, the other side was filled with people playing basketball. They had four balls going at once. Phoenix seemed a little intimidated at first, but after a minute he was fine. He worked heeling, exams, recalls, and stays. Flip did a rally course.

Later one of the people set up a track for Phoenix. Tonight my mom is coming over and I'll ask her to throw bumpers. Got to keep the puppy busy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

just noodling aloud here. I was a worker at my agility club and was ring crew for EXC STD 16 & 20 inch classes. I saw some phenomenal runs - smooth, gentle and flawless - others not so flawless but the handlers never let on to their dogs. What lovely teams  2 teams were smooth and gentle but the dogs blew their contacts so they were (cheerfully) picked up - yes corrected but in a way they understand for breaking criteria they know.

Conversely I saw handlers screaming at their dogs, calling their dogs off rather than pre-cuing for the next obstacle, making faces, disconnecting with their dogs to make discuss excuses to the judge, and even throwing themselves on the ground when their dogs made mistakes. Not cuing their dogs on where to go next and jumping and hollering to get their dogs back on path.

Which dogs do you think appeared to be excited to be running with their person?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice regarding my issue on scent articles. I did quit training articles during class last week. It was the third time that she had shown me she cannot work articles in the heat so I packed them up. I never "correct" her for getting the wrong article. I just take it from her and tell her again to go find it. I used to nicely tell her "nope, try again" but even that was too much of a correction for her, so she doesn't get any feedback unless she is correct, then she gets positive feedback/praise.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I took both of my dogs to the vet this morning for their shots including Nuggets rabies shots and the two of them were awful especially Nugget and I really regretted not having them both on a prong collar instead of the flat leather collar but Nugget was the worst , he just wouldn't listen or would he remain on a sit stay . Their inability to "settle down " tells me a lot more work is ahead and I thought this nonsense was behind me. We did do a couple go - outs when we got home that were non baited and the correct jumps were taken on my signal. His first go-out was pretty good but the second was at least 4 ft.off center but the fronts weren't too bad nor the finish's . I ordered 2 -10 ft. Ring gates from j+j but of course they are out of stock and are back ordered just something else to try my patience which after this morning is a little thin.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have recently ordered more (PVC) gates with stanchions from Max200 - also back ordered. My painted wooden ones are still in good to fair shape (circa 1989) but need protection so take awhile to set up and then put away... I need tighter corners than the larger wooden stanchions allow for since both Faelan and Brady tend to move from heel position in tight corners - Towhee is fine with just knocking them out of her way LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I didn't expect much last night from Nugget because of his behavior in the morning but mostly it got very warm and humid when we went to club but I was pleasantly surprised. We did a formal run thru in utility and he did pretty well with all exercises other than the SD which his first article that he was sent for was the correct one however the second send he picked up an incorrect one and he was about to return so I told him firmly to " find it" again . This of course would have been a NQ were we in a trial but I was happy enough with his working the pile and correctly finding the right one after he immediately put the wrong one down. He wasn't really " up " but he was trying to do as I was asking of him and some things were done very well such as the MSFE and the DR neither do I think would have had any points lost on his signal exercise I did get a bump on an about turn but in all honesty it was my fault. His go- outs were pretty good not perfect but acceptable and his jumps taken on order and one the front was dead on speaking of which even just practice of working the fronts seemed better as more of them are getting consistently straight or very close. Heeling last night well done and his fig8 we worked as a team very fluid and I'm very pleased with his work last night .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*On / Off switch*

Here is a video from last night where I am working on Faelan's On/Off switch - he goes from a relaxed settle (off), to all set to work at a glance (on) to working, to playing (on) and then back to a settle (off). My yard is at a slope - we really are not tilted as we heel LOL

The kindly teddy bear of a judge was also watching over a bag of high value treats (cheese, chicken and beef), a favored tug toy and Faelan's leash. The cone was set for further exercises with Towhee & Brady. It was very muggy last night so each dog had a max of 4 minutes working time.

People have asked for explanations of the on/off switch so I thought this video (which was also homework) might be helpful. This is with no warm up directly after I got home from work and set up the ring entrance, table, chair and 'judge' ... I was in test mode more than training mode...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharon, that is excellent work! I definitely need to do that class. I like how you have him playing with the leash at the end, and one of the things I'm struggling with in my journey with Kea is how the heck to get her to turn "on" when I don't have treats and toys, and when I am stressed out and nervous in a show environment. I also like how you set up the ring with the judge's table. 

I finally ordered a dumbbell. It came the other day, and I was able to convince Kea that it was very exciting. I think it's a little too big for her, but it's a start and at least we'll have something to use this week in training class. Sometimes she picks it up crooked or picks it up by the end, so we'll need to work on that. For the moment, I really need her to think that dumbbell is the most fantastic thing ever. 

Harris really wanted to play with the fun dumbbell too, but he is relegated to his cloth field bumper until his canines finish coming in.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  

Some of the elements are taken from the Ring Confidence classes as well as Personal Play classes (which I must have taken at Agility-U ??)

Switching the 'On' switch may need to be built literally one step at a time - Switch On, take one step towards the ring, release play & reset. and building on that. First with toys, treats and/or personal play and eventually no rewards for longer and longer intervals. Treats in and outside of the ring (distractions and/or jack potting). I like playing with the leash since you can begin playing as soon as you exit the ring and clear the gating area.

I love playing these types of games and they really help in preparing me for the ring 





KeaColorado said:


> Sharon, that is excellent work! I definitely need to do that class. I like how you have him playing with the leash at the end, and one of the things I'm struggling with in my journey with Kea is how the heck to get her to turn "on" when I don't have treats and toys, and when I am stressed out and nervous in a show environment. I also like how you set up the ring with the judge's table.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I just returned from drop in training at SCKC and a very nice session it was. In the open ring I thought someone had switched dogs with me ( just joking ) Nugget started out cold doing the BJ 2x and his fronts and finish's could not have been better then we did the fig 8 which I saw nothing that could be scored , he stayed in heel position and his sits were right on. Next the ROHJ everything but one front was a picture of perfection leaving on my order taking the jump making clean pickups and giving me one very straight front and the other just a hair off both finish's were good. We then did the ROF which he was a tad off on the fronts but he certainly was trying. When our turn for the utility ring came articles were done 2x and unlike yesterday he made no mistakes working the pile continuously and finding the right one 4x and bringing it to me with 3 out of 4 x with a good front. The DR done 1-3-2-3 pretty good other than the first turn in place for #3 which is why I repeated this one but the second time using a treat for motivation he really backed around the way I wanted. The DJ his first go-out was baited as was the third and fifth and again the baited ones got fast straight go-outs and the unbaited a little bit of an arc and his sits which he did as told were 1-3 ft.off center but he is going all the way full ring length and the jumps were correctly taken each time I told him " over" which was 4x. His MSFE today the lockup was perfect but on the recall part he had his butt a little out. Signal exercise off leash could have been better as his heeling was a little sloppy and so was my handling I think we both were a little tired but he certainly did a qualifying exercise and the signals were done correctly but could have been a touch faster. The group long sits and downs were as good as they get. Two training sessions in a row that I'm very pleased with especially how nice his fronts are getting. We were on top of the mountain today instead of being in the valley.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley and I went to class last night. The retrieves and jumps were all good, no mouthing the dumbbell and no jumping over the high jump after a retrieve on flat. Nice finishes too. The broad jump was good, but I think she was too close to cutting the corner so I will go back to using something for her to go beyond before turning to come to me. I used a shark line for the group heeling and caught a bit of lagging on the right turn and the about-turn initially. This was much better before we were done .

She held her stay on the recall even though a ring fell down literally right behind her. She held it, but looked sooo worried. I walked back, treated, and lots of praise for a good sit. Then continued on with the recall which was perfect, and fast ( as you can imagine ).

All in all we had a good night. 
On a side note, I'm auditing Denise Fenzi's stays class. Banshee will "stay" but after about 2 and a half minutes on a sit stay she would prefer to "down-stay". Especially if I'm a distance from her....

I have high hopes that Finley will be officially training for Open in the near future. which of course includes out of sight stays. So, I thought no better time than the present to take the class.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It rained last night so after our hike this morning we worked inside. Each dog had the same routine in prep for the CDSP trials this weekend

Recall over the high jump with their dumbbell (Towhee was like whaaaat? this is not right LOL)

Moving stand for exam with my returning to heel position.

They did well - 3 minutes each for the Recall and 2 minutes each for the MSFE


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget today gets a day off as his work the last two days has earned it and because I have a ton of things that must be done and have been slacking on. Tomorrow after he and Sadie are home from the groomer we will go to SCKC and practice and have fun, Nugget really enjoys everyone petting him and a few people I trust give him treats.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training tonight. I got home to my brother telling me one of the dogs vomited (don't know which one) which apparently sparked a tussle; my brother came running upstairs when he heard growling to find Brady biting Faelan's head, Faelan holding Brady's ear in his mouth and the two of them rolling around and Towhee apparently deciding to join in by jumping on both their heads.

Faelan is still bleeding with cuts above both eyes (Brady has a BIG mouth apparently - poor boy also had bramble scratches across his muzzle) so no training .. and frankly I'm ticked off enough at Brady & Towhee that they don't deserve to be trained - making my Faelan bleed is absolutely not acceptable.

All dogs are acting like best buds now but Faelan was less than impressed with having rubbing alcohol used to clean him up! The cuts should heal fine though since they are not puncture marks but every time I stroke my Faelan I come up with blood.

ETA: This is *not* usual behavior for the crew, so although it would be early to start checking, a wise woman (thanks Titan1) asked if Ms Towhee is going into season ... so since the boys_ are_ paying attention to her pee spots & butt I will start putting her sexy panties on at night so I can check - after all she is entered in trials at the end of the month & is in a class so why wouldn't she decide to go into season 2 months early?? that would completely put aside the possibility of breeding her this cycle since that would put whelping date in conflict with the Nationals ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon sorry you had to come home to that, but at least no serious injuries if that's any conciliation .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - holy crud! I'm glad Faelan's eyes are ok! 

I've been training from home every day this week. Bertie shows all signs of really GETTING it. Hope to talk to private teacher re putting us through a novice pattern and see if I can start entering him in a month or 2.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

All in all we had a good night. 
On a side note, I'm auditing Denise Fenzi's stays class. Banshee will "stay" but after about 2 and a half minutes on a sit stay she would prefer to "down-stay". Especially if I'm a distance from her....

[/QUOTE]

I have this same problem. Kea's face says it all...yawn...booooor-ing. Time to lie down. Hehe. I will just have to pray that if the new obedience regulations go through, we get asked to do the down stay in competition. She's good at that one  

Our instructor had a last minute emergency and couldn't make it to class tonight, so we all pitched in to rent the space and train on our own. Harris was along too since I was supposed to have a private lesson with him before Kea's class started. That actually worked out really well because I was able to transition between the two dogs and do some focus work with Harris. He will be 5 months old tomorrow and continues to do really well with his focus. We even did a little heeling pattern, and although he hasn't officially learned heel yet, he's more than happy to offer focus on the move. Kea worked really nicely for me after having some time in the crate. Win-win. Her heeling has seriously come so far. I wish I had before and after videos. 

I had a little breakthrough with Kea tonight - we were doing figure 8's and one of the more experienced class members suggested that I look off to my right when going around the right turn (K on the outside) instead of looking down at Kea to help her speed up. It worked really well to fix the lagging problem we were having on right turns.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Feeling nervous! Just reached out to somebody (positive type trainer) to see if she could do privates with me to sort out beginner field stuff (wc to jh)...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

tonight was Phoenix's first time to have any kind of introduction to a figure 8. It was getting dark outside when I decided to try it, but I took video anyway.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Megora said:


> Feeling nervous! Just reached out to somebody (positive type trainer) to see if she could do privates with me to sort out beginner field stuff (wc to jh)...


This sounds exciting! Is it a field trainer or an obedience trainer? I went to a really great field training seminar last weekend and have a laundry list of behaviors I'm hoping my obedience trainer can help me master, since I don't have access to anyone locally who uses positive methods for field training. I am really hoping to make some progress in field over the next year. Seeing a golden work in the field is a beautiful thing. I'd love for my dogs to have that opportunity.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She teaches obedience, but has put jh's on her goldens. I told her I want a low pressure private lesson to see where we are. I dont want to need a paperbag while training with a group or with a pro.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking good 




Loisiana said:


> tonight was Phoenix's first time to have any kind of introduction to a figure 8. It was getting dark outside when I decided to try it, but I took video anyway.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck with that - it is tons of fun and wonderful to see goldens doing what they were bred for ... a golden flying across a field in search of his bird is a sight that is truly beautiful.




Megora said:


> Feeling nervous! Just reached out to somebody (positive type trainer) to see if she could do privates with me to sort out beginner field stuff (wc to jh)...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget and I did articles and again after successfully getting the correct ones each time leaving at a brisk trot searching out the the right one and returning with a straight front giving it to me and then finishing nicely I had to do it again and his third retrieve was fine but the fourth he just QUIT working and just picked up a in - correct one. He does this occasionally and I just make him do both all over again with a more firm " find it" which he always does and he really leaves far more briskly and works the pile more diligently till it's found. He knows by my voice I'm not happy with him for messing up and because there isn't any treat or praise when he makes his mistake on that fourth send. Is Nugget just being lazy not working the second time to get the correct one , I know he knows what I want and there isn't anything wrong with him and he already has gotten 3 correctly or does he just need a strong correction like a good ear pinch to remind him we are working . I prefer positive training with my dogs and for the most part it's been very effective what are the thoughts out there among you fellow trainers I would appreciate feedback.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

NuggetsDad,

FWIW, I will rarely repeat an exercise beyond what is expected in the ring without intermixing other exercises. Even with articles, I will always do 1 metal, then 1 leather and then move on to something else. Resetting & repeating is how I let my dogs know that they did not meet criteria and they get to try again. 

If I do not like one component of the scent discrimination exercise, I would break it out and work that portion (wait/ send/scent discrimination/pickup/hold/returning/fronting/give/etc are all different elements) ; fronts and finishes are rarely corrected as a part of the exercise but would be spiked out and in the interim I would use a platform or F&F box so I could concentrate on other elements. If I didn’t like the pickup I would back track that training (what don’t I like, is there mouthing, is the pickup slow, is the pickup loose enough that repositioning is obvious on the return etc)

But, I do not train for the scores you do, so please take that into account LOL I am pretty delighted with mid 190’s.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/N...7-4B99-A0C7-36F54307DA39_zpsnmoemijh.jpg.html

Nuggets training place.he was very good on his sit stay while I took several shots.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Day off today for us - I noticed about a week ago, Kea was licking one of her feet between the pads on the bottom. I trimmed the fur really short and tried to keep it dry with gold bond, but this morning, it was very angry looking and spreading. Off to the vet we went, got some antibiotics and a topical spray. I was worried she might have gotten a foxtail or something lodged in there, but the vet didn't see anything. I gave her some benadryl just now so hopefully she'll sleep while I'm out at a meeting later. Meanwhile, working from home to keep an eye on the lil miss. My poor baby.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better Kea!!

I may have regained my temper enough to train the crew tonight - depends how things are looking.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon you can't stay mad at them , boys will be boys as they say and I'm sure they never thought any blood would be drawn. I couldn't stay mad at mine even when Nugget chewed off the corners of both my dressers or when Sadie ate two holes in a week old $1300 mattress forgive and forget .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful night but I may just hang out - my brother reported they were all playing & grooming each other wonderfully today.

Faelan still needs some healing time though and rather than risk opening the wounds I'll just wait another day ... and he'd get upset if I worked the others.


Yeah, my Rowdy's favorite tug toys were my box springs - I stopped replacing after the 3rd one and just use a bed skirt at all times LOL



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon you can't stay mad at them , boys will be boys as they say and I'm sure they never thought any blood would be drawn. I couldn't stay mad at mine even when Nugget chewed off the corners of both my dressers or when Sadie ate two holes in a week old $1300 mattress forgive and forget .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training tonight was about 50/50 as we did some exercise pretty well and some not so much. The DOR both times the drops were quick but on recall the fronts weren't there. The fig8 a crooked sit but after it was called to my attention a pop on the leash woke him up and the rest of the exercise was fine.BJ done twice neither front was there. ROF was ok but his usual enthusiasm for the dumbbell seemed to be lacking tonight. Go- outs were nice and all jumps taken with 1 of 2 fronts . DR done well no mistakes other than my poor footwork which threw him off so this one was repeated. MSFE good lockup but things were going slowly so I crossed my arms and then the instructor said call your dog to heel and I started to get ready to give him my signal and he was on his way back so this too was my fault and needed to be repeated. Neither Nugget or I had our act together tonight the best work was probably the group heeling and the S+D which he never moved a muscle . 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good training session.... 

Discussed how ready Bertie is for showing in pre-novice or beginner novice and did a full run through with me being as formal as I could, etc.

The answer is that if I am OK with a score possibly in the 180's or really low 190's - I could probably enter him now. 

Bertie did actually have a good quality run. No points off on the recall, maybe 1/2 for slightly behind finish.... but in her estimate between the on leash and off leash - he lost a good 10 points for forging or slightly wide heeling. He just was too "loose". 

She felt that - yeah, we could go out and get his CD.... but it might get more and more difficult fixing those iffy areas and I might have a big problem down the road. 

I totally agreed with her. But the same time, the exciting thing is she agreed with me that he's not too far from ready. We both squinted at maybe 3-6 more months. And she and I discussed things to do to really tighten up. We agreed that as far as heeling goes - we want it a lot sharper than that. 

Big difference as far as what I know I can get and what I had in the run through tonight, was position of my hand and his expectations. If my hand was on my hip and he thought he was getting a treat, I got tight and sharp heeling, heads up, beautiful attention. And we discussed how to get that even with the hand over in the middle. 

All this was kinda what I was thinking w/respect to entering him for pre-novice in September. Would love to start him off there, but I really want good scores and beautiful performances with him. 

Other stuff we worked on - marks/go-outs were awesome! She absolutely loved what she saw there. Told me he actually looks like a retriever when I set him up.  

High Jumps - he's jumping 20" (22" if you count the rubber band). She was thrilled with the jumps. He's come a long way + practicing here at home helped. We were just building distance from the jump. I was setting up 8' behind the jump, but she's moving me back to 12' to see if that gives him more room to gather himself before the jump.

Broad jumps - first time she got to see him do these. And first time in 2-3 weeks that I've practiced them with him. Very proud that he did just about formal jumps. She told me he that he would not have gotten any points off if at trial, so he's got those. 

Just good session. Looking forward to really building our heelwork this week and next to see if we can totally surprise her in a couple weeks like we did with the marks. <- He went from having no actual mark last class to full and formal mark and go-outs this week.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I decided to do a very short training session with Kea in the basement because she was sitting there giving me the sad face after I finished working Harris. 

We did a very space-constrained heeling pattern and a couple of dumbbell retrieves with the only reward being personal play and toy play with a fleece tug rope. That might not sound like a big deal but would have been nearly impossible a year ago. (Heel for no food? Whaaaaaaa?) I continue to be amazed at how far we have come. I'm also celebrating several new friends I've made at our new obedience class. 

I work from home and tend to be somewhat introverted, so it's nice to have social interaction with like-minded people outside of the golden retriever forum.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Kate - have you considered Rally as a precursor to traditional obedience? I love Rally for getting a dog more familiar with the whole dog show experience, where you can give your dog verbal support as needed.



Megora said:


> Good training session....
> 
> Discussed how ready Bertie is for showing in pre-novice or beginner novice and did a full run through with me being as formal as I could, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I worked a few things inside my small training room. For Faelan, Towhee & Brady we worked :

I set up metal food bowls, one with a toy with big ears and the second covered bowl with food treats inside. We worked on eyes to me, not the bowls, not even a quick glance, as we heeled closely to the bowls and then after a few minutes a recall through the bowls. They did very well - method of 'correction' was a verbal NRM followed by a reverse, reset & retry if their eyes left their focal point on me. 

After they had each practiced the moving attention as above, we worked scent discrimination - I really need to cycle through this more often for Towhee & Brady since they are not solid yet - not picking up the incorrect article but working the pile very slowly - inexperienced but trying. Faelan did great


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Max200 is preparing my order of PVC gating & stanchions for shipment - that was fast  When the lady said they would be ready in ' a little bit ' she was serious


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Muse of the Week (Kathy Keats)*

"You have to give 100 percent every day. Whatever you don't give, you can't make up for tomorrow. If you give only 75 percent today, you can't give 125 percent tomorrow to make up for it. " 
- John Wooden

Many people put things off until tomorrow. But that time is gone, you've lost the opportunity to use it well and you can't make up for it. All you can do is the very best you can in the moment, 100 percent of yourself. Give things your full attention. Decide what you are going to spend time on, be okay with that decision, and then do it to the best of your abilities with the time you have. Don't spend your time wastefully. Don't make excuses as to why you have a right to do it less than 100 percent. Do the right thing. That's integrity. Then you will have no regrets and can look back with pride on what you've done. 



Kathy Keats
Author of "Success from the Inside"
theagilitycoach.ca
kathykeats.com
If you enjoyed this Muse, please pass it on. If you would like to subscribe and receive your own Muse of the Week, click HERE!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Kate - have you considered Rally as a precursor to traditional obedience? I love Rally for getting a dog more familiar with the whole dog show experience, where you can give your dog verbal support as needed.


I've been contemplating it. Problem with rally is it creates more problems in some areas than just showing in obedience if a dog isn't ready. 

Then again - it's different enough from regular obedience, that it's not the same problem as jumping into novice or pre-novice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did go to the private lesson for field.... was kinda interesting. I was glad I had my big Jackie O sunglasses on at different points, because there were admittedly points where she was going over stuff that I'm kinda familiar with. A lot of the different trainers in my area have similar methods when it comes to shaping and "clicker training". I'm very familiar with many of these methods and have used them in training both my dogs. 

With her she really wanted to make sure he has a solid concept of hold and control before we start introducing birds and doing the same process of training hold and control with birds. 

She was already warning me that since we are not using FF on him, that it might take a while to get across the gap between him doing stuff because he "wants" to and getting to where he does it because it's his job. 

And so I have homework and we're not meeting up again until I have him at a point where we can move on to the next step. With Bertie as I've told people before... he's smarter than anything and very eager to please. But he's also one of those dogs who if you repeat something too many times, it gets like the lights are on but nobody's home. 

There was a little bit of that during the lesson where he did fabulous retrieves at the start and a lot of really upbeat attitude carrying the bumper around.... and then as she started wanting to tighten up his hold on the bumper and building repetitions, he was starting to shut down.

And she explained that while it's not an NQ if a dog drops a bird somewhere out there during a retrieve (I was shocked because I thought it was!).... he still has to bring it across the line for WC (which is my very humble minded goal) and deliver to hand for the tests. And she explained that some dogs drops the birds out there.... and then are very reluctant to pick the birds back up. So she wants to build a "not coming out ever" type hold with Bertie. 

So my homework going home was getting him so he's clamping down and holding on to bumpers...

I sent her message tonight basically going "haha you might see me sooner than you think". 

Had a quick training session with both dogs.... I don't have a bumper here at home, so used a paint roller. Had a lot of tentative nibbles at the roller from Bertie. I marked those at first and rewarded.... but really wanted to get his mouth on the roller tonight. So holding out for more effort from him was going very slowly, so I put him aside for a moment and worked with Jacks really quickly with Bertie watching. 

Jacks is not tentative in the least when it comes to any training games involving retrieves. This is a dog who when I do fun matches in Open gets all worried when the judge is carrying HIS dumbbell. : So Bertie got to see Jacks grabbing the roller and dragging me across the room a couple times with me praising him and then rewarding. 

Went back to Bertie... and totally different dog. He was grabbing the roller and clamping down for a slight tug that I could mark and reward. So we will see how that develops over the next week. 

He got a vacation from obedience training tonight, but back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I just finished a very good training session with Nugget , some exercises were repeated not because he didn't do them but because a small part wasn't done quite as well as I wanted mostly f+ f. 
Open - BJ 2x poor fronts
Heeling in grass on lead very good off lead a little wide occasionally
DOR 2x fronts only with help but 1 straight recall and it was well done f+f
ROHJ 2x fronts again just not straight enough
ROF 2x one very nice the other the front 
His retrieves even the ones that are purposely thrown r or l he gets no problem and today in grass the pickups were all good.


Utility first go- out baited and he was fast and straight and he sat as soon as the cheese was consumed on my order and then took the bar as directed
Second go-out unbaited he did his little arc and wound up about 2-3 ft.from center but he did sit when told and he did take the HJ as directed. We did a couple more go-outs both with and without bait but no more jumps.
Articles both l+ m each done 2x no mistakes he worked continually till the correct one was found other than one time when he briefly stopped because of a loud noise my neighbor made hooking up his boat, but the entire training session this morning the people next to me have a schnausser who NEVER quit barking not even for a moment.
DR done 1-3-2 nice
MSFE done only 1 time excellent
Signal exercise heeling off lead it could have been a little cleaner but it was getting a little humid ( my excuse) but his stand on signal very nice great lockup and the rest of the signals down - sit- come - f+ f all done well. 
Nugget tried today to please and he did and yes there are still several things I need to address and I will but when I consider his age I'm really pretty pleased with his progress of course our training this morning was in our back yard a familiar place but he still would have qualified in both class's with decent scores. We were finished training this morning at 7:25am and had worked about 1/2hr. But for a change no dew on the lawn and when we started it was in low 70 s but it was getting a little sticky and those "$#%^ gnats about drove me over the edge.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan's first training sessions are done  He went on my first set of errands and we worked signals:

At a local park on a tennis court next to a few girls basket ball teams running drills, then on the grass playing fields and finally along a path by a pavilion and near another picnic area. We also worked a few Go Outs to a fence post around one of the kiddie play grounds, to a white line in the tennis courts and a few returns to heel rather than signal recalls so he does not learn to anticipatr.

Then at one of my grocery stops we worked signals (and heeling) in between a double row of cars with my going on the opposite side of the carriage return corral - we had a few repeats between the pressure of the cars and something between Faelan & I - also a volunteer ambulance fund raider going on and the traffic of people on foot and in their cars.

Overall, I am glad we went since it shows he is not 100% comfortable with that much pressure so we got to work through a few things.

Next up I'll be heading to another grocery store to pick up lunch (they have an awesome salad bar) and coffee with Brady.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon sure sounds like a Faelan worked with a ton of distractions, do you do this on leash or off leash or with a long Flexi ?


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Last night, I downloaded a free e-book by Denise Fenzi about behavior chains. I am officially in a new league, spending my Friday night reading about dog training. Hehehehe. My trainer was talking about this behavior chain idea at our last private lesson - if I start out in a heeling pattern and Kea looks away or gives me less than 100%, I need to interrupt the chain and start again. Otherwise she gets rewarded at the end for a chain of behavior that included something I don't want. 

So this morning we went out to practice on the sidewalk out front, to perfect a short behavior chain of heeling. I think I did a better job of catching the mistakes and starting over. I did the same on the front, because we've been having this persistent problem with her being just slightly crooked, like 1:00 position. I've also started leaving a cookie sit on the sidewalk, asking for a heeling pattern or a front, and then releasing her to the cookie at the end. This frees up my left hand from holding the cookies and I can keep it in a more natural heel position. Yay for progress!!

Harris has been working on finding heel position with the pocket hand and scooting his bum around when I pivot to the left. He's getting it, and he's such a happy worker. He just loves to be praised and sits there grinning at me, wagging the tip of his tail. I let him fetch the dumbbell a few times last night for fun. He had gotten so good at being sent to his crate that I removed the tray and mat and now I'm able to send him across the room to his mat. Maybe not directly related to anything we'll do in competition obedience, but it's setting us up for a "back to home plate" field drill that I learned at the Bill Hillman seminar a few weeks ago.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

off leash - when he makes a mistake, the behavior chain is broken off and he is reset. I should also mention that after a reset and successful retry - the chain is also broken for a jack pot (food, personal play, tug etc)



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon sure sounds like a Faelan worked with a ton of distractions, do you do this on leash or off leash or with a long Flexi ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady's first session is done. We worked at another grocery store in the parking lot at first - he had a very tough time (the pressure of the cars and the standing audience I think - plus he was on leash which he is not that used to, but because he is young and there were moving carts, cars, people etc better safe than sorry). We worked some heeling.

Then we moved to the outdoor strip next door which has multiple buildings with alleys (it is sunny so the alleys were in shade while the front of stores were in sun). Hairdresser, day care, diner, pizza place, arcade/video store and one or two other small businesses. He had an easier time here while in the sunshine, but rounding corners into the alleys and shade threw him so we worked some of these where he loosened up and went into his high stepping prance.

Then we went to a pretty much empty grammar school lot with grassy medians where he was one happy camper. Heeling in the lots following lines, heeling on the medians and by the lamp posts which neighborhood dogs mark etc. No leash required and not tons of activity. His heeling was awesome, we were able to play spinning and pop up games, we worked MSFE, drops at a distance and recalls. I thought it was a nice release for him


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ms Towhee did not get to train today ... but ... she got to do one of the things she does best 

One of my younger brothers stopped by very upset with the antics, irresponsibility and extreme ungratefulness of my youngest brother .. now Kevin, my visiting brother, spent thousands of hours rehabbing a home for my youngest brother, VA approved and with all the fixings a wheel chair bound MS person needs with quarters for live in 24/7 help. Kevin handles the legal and financial aspects for my youngest brother (he was declared legally incompetent) - but my youngest brother also has severe mental health issues. He deliberately lives as a pig, taunts people and wallows in his disillusions - becoming violent and abusive to all who come near. He has been kicked out of multiple nursing homes and adult care facilities. And today Kevin was called in for a leaking faucet and John (the one with issues) was on several rampages - Kevin is at his wits end

Why am I telling you this? Ms Towhee took one look at Kevin and spent the next 2 hours loving on him and gently accompanying Kevin while Kevin did what calms him most - working on and puttering with his '32 Ford Pickup (aka the Happy Truck) and his '68 Camaro SS. Talking with me and just letting all his frustrations and anger rip while gently stroking and loving on my Towhee girl. In his getaway garage that he built many years ago on my property. 

If Towhee doesn't sparkle at the trials tomorrow, that's okay; she helped my brother and that's what life is really about, right? This is where Towhee truly shines -- her undying love of people and her willingness to provide comfort and the needed non judgmental 'shoulder' to cry on.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took the boys to Texas to train today. I am currently training Flip only in rally. After he's had an extended break I'll go back to training him in obedience. For him I set up just a three station course - serpentine, jump, figure 8 with bowl/toy. That jumping straight at the distractions gets him every time. It's one the to heel by them, but jumping at them is just too much of a temptation!

Phoenix did lots of heeling, which was all great. Really really happy with how his heeling is coming along. We did some straight recalls, then some drop on recalls, then went back to straight recalls but the drops had thrown him and he wasn't coming on the first command so we worked that out. Worked on figure 8's, holding mark for go outs, retrieves, stand for exam. Did fantastic on all of that.

I set up a short 7 station rally course for Phoenix, his first time to attempt a course. The only sign he had trouble with was when they go from a sit to a down. I was giving him the command/signal to do a down rolled on a hip, but playing around with it later I think I'll just give him the one for a sphinx down instead. 

I believe Phoenix has a Texas fan club . They love his working attitude, and also his looks. Especially since I've starting straightening his coat!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I just finished a mixed bag of exercises some open mixed in between some utility exercises. Our usual flaws didn't go away ( but I wish they would) fronts and finish's actually were a little poorer than yesterday's work. We didn't do all of open nor all of the utility exercises , his go- outs straight and fast when baited without he slows up and arcs . I don't know how to get him to not arc other than baiting the stanchion but a good tap on his butt speeds him up. The only work done today that was better than yesterday was his signal exercise which I felt the heeling even in the grass was a LITTLE improved. Again the nasty little critters were driving both of us crazy so there weren't as many repeated exercises but Rome wasn't built in a day either. Tomorrow I don't know if I'll bring Nugget to club as I've been asked to be a fill in instructor for a few weeks depends on the weather if I can do our training at home or not.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@NuggestDad,

One method in use for straight Go-Outs in my area:

- Set up 2 50' leashes equidistant from the center stanchion with enough room between them to allow for a fairly tight turn and sit. Attachment is usually to the gating, perhaps a foot in either side of the stanchion.

- The leashes can be held taut at first but eventually should lay on the surface grass/floor etc) and only be lifted as needed to straighten out the Go Out.

- This method is not a way to teach really and does require maintenance, but once the basic idea of a Go Out is understood, this method does give you a tool to straighten the Go Out (I believe Diane Bauman created this method since I learned it many years ago at one of her seminars but could be wrong) and/or the turn and sit from the 50 foot distance.

I tried it once with Faelan and he thought it was a delightful challenge inviting him to play jump rope .... I have heard it works with most dogs however


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Sharon I will get some line tomorrow and give this idea a try it can't hurt and it might just cure Nuggets arcing.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I did not go to the trials today - I ended up sleeping from 11-12 and then about another hour or so shortly before 6:30 so decided to stick close to home with limited driving (trial is about 1 1/2 hours away and the cops are 'hungry' lately)

I took Faelan to the High School and first worked heeling and signals on one of the athletics fields and then moved onto the blacktop; we worked games to keep him watching for signals as I was leaving : Calling him to heel as I was walking away, bending over and calling him through my legs as I was leaving him, turning to face and them walking back to reward the wait, calling him to heel but them releasing him to pop etc. He enjoyed it  I also worked heeling with the parking lot lines - always fun!

Then we came home and although we are heading into the heat of the day, it is dry and sunny so I set up a partial ring for Utility first.

*Faelan:* Go Outs with his dowel set out for his reward. Then jumps set at full height for Directed Jumping. On his 3rd Go Out, he was released back to his dowel and we played fetch 'em up games - one of his favorites! He did well, Go Outs were straight, sits were crisp and jumps were taken correctly with nice fronts.

*Towhee:* We worked Go Outs starting for 3/4 of the length with a baited stanchion (swiss cheese). After moving back the full distance (2 Go Outs to full length), we worked Go Outs combined with directed jumping and she really did well! Nice Go Outs, nice turn with sits, and nice jumping (24 inches)

*Brady:* I worked Go Outs the same as Ms Towhee, but then broke out the directed jumping piece since I still need to exaggerate the signal and at times step towards the jump - which are at full distance since I want the sight line for the Go Outs to always be correct at this point (ie; stanchions with gating, and a jump on either side 20-25 feet apart. He did very nicely.

Next up I switched up the ring placing the High Jump where the bar jump had been, and set out the broad jumps.

*Faelan:* Dumbbell tosses were outside the ring (long) and then a short throw for the ROF: He did nicely and his fronts were perfect! Next we did ROHJ - very nice and finished up with the broad jump. Faelan did really well - nice since I don't work open exercises that often with him 

*Towhee: *The ROF exercises she did very well, the ROHJ not so much. She may have been too warm so I lowered the jump to 16 inches and she did fine  The broad jump (done twice) was beautiful with treat tosses to the point where I wanted her to turn in to front.

*Brady: *ROF exercises - perfect, nice speed, beautiful pickup and perfect fronts - his returns were a bit slow but that will probably work its ways out ... ROHJ - very very nice - each portion done nicely. Broad Jump - the first one was very very nice with a beautiful front. The 2nd - he ticked the last board do we repeated and he did fine.

I may work them more later in the day but did want to get the jumping exercises done while everything is dry


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

You all have inspired me with the videos you post. It would be really good to have some footage to look back at and really track progress with my "kids". I had DH shoot a few this morning for me of Kea's heeling, front and moving down and Harris and his focus and "pocket hand" and send to his mat. Trying to edit now...stay tuned!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRFTjgAoJaA

More or less how I retrieves to Bertie... 

More the stages, less the shaping (I just put the dumbbell in his mouth and praised it).

We've done more of the shaping since then though.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Its been a while, but wanted to pop in really quick. We've taken time off to deal with Olivers aggression so we haven't done any training this month. Today we had field training with Berniekins. 2 singles the first round with a live bird station and 3 singles the second round with one live bird station. It was a really nice set up, lots of decoys, a holding blind planted in the middle, a false horizon on one mark and heavy cover surrounding the live bird. This was Bernies first time seeing decoys, they through him off his second mark (that and the false horizon). He killed both live birds . My trainer thinks hes spooking when it flaps in his mouth and holds tighter to get it to stop (and it does... bc it dies) he didnt crunch any if them but definitely have to get him used to birds moVing and keeping his mouth soft. His 2nd run was really good, great marking. On the way back from his first bird he got distracted by a decoy. I told him hold and here and he kept his bird and left the decoy. I could tell it took every ounce of his self control to do that. He wanted to sniff out that decoy so bad!. His line manners were atrocious and he was making the strangest vocalizations. Guess we took too much time off, he couldn't take waiting to get out there. Unfortunately I dont know how much training we'll be able to fit in because most of my time and efforts Going into rehabbing Oliver but it was so nice to let Bernie do his thing this weekend, regardless of any little training flaws. He had a blast and thats what counts. No JH for us this year but we have many years ahead of us for that (and I don't think Bernies slowing down any time soon )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We have done articles this morning 2x each metal then leather all were successfully gotten and as per Nuggets MO the one he left for first was slow but a butt tap again fixed it for the following sends. His fronts were pretty good and his only finish was also good. We did 2 formal straight recalls with both f+ f pretty nice this all was done inside as it's raining so I will have to take Nugget to class tonight. 


Following Sharon's suggestion I've purchased twine enough for two barriers high and low on each side of the stanchion and made up stands to tie them to that are similar to bar uprights but only 18 in.tall which tomorrow if it's not raining I'll try 
. |------------------------------|
|. |
|------------------------------|
|. | Rough drawing 18 in.high by 50 ft.long
|. |
|. |
|. |
|||||||||||||||. |||||||||||||||












Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Nuggetsdad said:


> We have done articles this morning 2x each metal then leather all were successfully gotten and as per Nuggets MO the one he left for first was slow but a butt tap again fixed it for the following sends. His fronts were pretty good and his only finish was also good. We did 2 formal straight recalls with both f+ f pretty nice this all was done inside as it's raining so I will have to take Nugget to class tonight.
> 
> 
> Following Sharon's suggestion I've purchased twine enough for two barriers high and low on each side of the stanchion and made up stands to tie them to that are similar to bar uprights but only 18 in.tall which tomorrow if it's not raining I'll try
> ...





I will be looking forward to hearing how this turns out! 

I had DH shoot 2 videos yesterday, one of Kea and one of Harris. I noticed that I have this awful habit of looking back at Kea when we're heeling, particularly when we're starting out, and I think that's what is messing her up sometimes. It's very obvious in one of the videos. I can't figure out how to edit myself out of them, so I don't want to post on the public forum, but if you want to see them, just PM me and I'll send you the link  Harris is doing great with offered focus, I love that we've worked so hard on that. There were a few times where there was a major distraction (like DH standing there filming and a very loud motorcycle that went past) and he brought it right back. 

Today with Kea we worked on popping up into a stand from a sit position. I had been using a hand target on my left hand to get her up, but feeding her from the right hand, reaching across my body. I think I have inadvertently created a situation where she now stands crooked and sort of crosses the front of me in anticipation of the cookie coming from my right hand. This morning, I fed her consistently from the left and that seemed to work a little.

FDSA has a retrieve class that just started and I am not sure I can live without it. I'm debating signing up for an audit spot...I have a few more days to decide. Kate, you might be interested in that too, I am thinking it would be a good start for field.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight at club Nugget was awesome although we didn't do the actual jumps or articles ( we did articles earlier) everything else for utility was done and done well we even got about 90% of the fronts. Every once in awhile he puts it all together and tonight was one of them times. Heeling signals directed retrieve MSFE and really nice full ring length go- outs without bait but heavily rewarded after each of the four done. DOR and ROF also done well. It got warm and I was needed to help instruct so that's all we did at club maybe 15-20 minutes all total but it was quality time.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*knock on wood that we get in* I may be taking Jacksipants to his very first tracking lesson soonish. They try to limit to 8 people and I know the instructor prefers fewer than that... so.... :crossfing 

I also came very close to just signing up for Monday classes for Bertie.  But I couldn't. Not yet. Signed both dogs up like usual. Funny thing is I don't feel bad about the prospect of leaving Bertie home alone while I take Jacks to tracking!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my dogs had yesterday off - but it was hard!! 

I try to give them a day off whenever they have had a few days with plenty of training but yesterday was such a beautiful day it seemed a waste ... so we just hung out and had a hike...they are bright eyed and eager for action this morning  a complete dancing, jumping, darting at my face and lick fest greeted me as I was waking up LOL lovely way to start the day having an absolute giggling fit 

Days off are perhaps no longer needed with how I now train, but are an ingrained part of training for me.

ETA: Just had fun sessions with Faelan, Towhee & Brady - practicing cone work combined with set-ups (agility), calling into a fast heel pattern to sends, drops from speed coming around the cone and food tosses. Fast & fun, other than the drops and the rare heeling no precision required.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Even though last nights go-outs were very good I'm still going to try Sharon's suggestion in my yard but it won't be today as it rained a bunch last night and it's too wet so instead Nugget and I will go to SCKC and I really need to practice a little more on the open exercises because of concentrating on utility for the most part I haven't worked enough in open .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Returning from training at SCKC all I know is today wasn't anywhere as good a job by Nugget as last night. Today his go- outs were slow till I gave him a tap on the butt and his arc was back with bait they were good but as soon as it wasn't there he reverted to his sloppy work ethic. We did at least 12 go-outs and if three were what I want from him I'd be surprised, then the very first thing we did was the SD exercise with well aired articles starting with the metal and he did do a good turn in place but as he approached the pile which he left my side slowly there was hair from the lazy conformation people that never clean up after themselves even though there are signs to do so but I regress and 

Nugget got distracted and was sniffing everything but the pile and so again I had to tell him to " find it" which he did but again this would be a NQ. He did find the correct ones each time .
His heeling was good as was his DR exercise and his fronts are definatly improving that's on the plus side of today's training and his MSFE got a very good lockup but the call to heel his sit was out.
The BJ had to be repeated 3 times before both f+ f were-put together and the ROHJ was the same. Today he did do the DOR 2x and the actual down part was very very nice but he just couldn't manage a straight front on either one but a straight recall he nailed it.His ROF was 50/50 with one very nice with a good f + f the other the front was off and no finish was done. Tomorrow weather permitting as it's still drizzling hear I want to put Sharon's suggestion in play and see if it can help his go- outs this may be all we do we shall see.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea has class tomorrow and I know it takes a lot out of her, so she had a day off today. 

Harris works for both of his meals now, and I've been doing a rapid-fire sequence of some of the things he knows for him to "earn" it. Tonight, we added 'down' to the mix. We did various random sequences of sit, hand target, down and "mat". He is so fast and so focused. I think I got exactly what I was after in choosing his litter. He was leaping across the room to get to his mat, it was pretty great  It is so much fun to see him thinking, learning and trying to figure out what his crazy mom wants him to do. 

I had to up Kea's food because she was down a few lbs at the vet last week. That can probably be attributed to playing so much with Harris. He is keeping all of us on our toes!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It was pouring this morning - to the point where the dogs didn't even want to go outside to pee & poo LOL

I got caught up in preparing something for work (as long as it was raining) that took far longer than I thought it would, and so Faelan, Towhee & Brady had this morning off from training - they should be anxious for their upcoming sessions


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We tried Sharon's idea of the two 50 ft lines each 2 ft.from the center of the stanchion giving 4ft.of room for his being able to turn around and sit unfortunately after many many attempts and his GO-OUT order my little chicken dog would not leave my side. I lowered it and I raised it NO GO . I thought it to be an idea worth a couple bucks to try but he wouldnt budge. I finally got a can of cheese and from 8-10 ft away putting a little cheese on the stanchion he left for the cheese of course the lines were taken down because he can get traumaitized very easily. We repeated the cheese on the stanchion and after 2-3 go- outs moved back another 8-10 ft.and repeated and moved back and repeated till we were all the back and then we did one baited one non-baited and repeated this several times and of course he did go pretty straight with only one where he arced but he did come to about 2 ft to left of the stanchion but it was far enough and his sit on my order was prompt. All of today's go-outs got a lot of praise and that's all we did and they were fairly brisk , fast enough that none of them could have been scored for being to slow. This reminded me of when he was messing up the DR and I put him on a Flexi and he wouldn't leave my side then either so there wasn't much sense trying to force him to go between the lines as I know it wasn't going to happen.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Didn't work for my Faelan either - he thought it was an invitation to play jumping rope LOL.

It does (apparently) work for a lot of dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A beautiful crisp morning in CT, but the ground is still soggy from all the rains yesterday so we worked inside. I decided on a distraction morning.

*Faelan:* 3 minutes of heeling & signals with Goldfish crackers a foot or so in front & to the side - we needed to work this LOL but he got a few really good reps in  His heeling was very nice.

*Towhee:* 3 minutes of heeling with a covered bowl with Goldfish crackers. We also practiced MSFE, drops out of motion, recalls and fronts. She really is so good at ignoring food while heeling and doing exercises which require focus on me (see later for where she needs work)

*Brady: *3 minutes of heeling, MSFE, a few drops and recalls intermixed with the covered food bowl. He too did very well.

They all did very nice fronts and a few finishes (verified with the mirrors I set up).

Round 2: Scent Discrimination with the treats inside the covered rally bowl a foot to my left of the pile.

*Faelan:* perfect scent articles; fronts were off as he was veering away from the food bowl but they were close 

*Brady:* His mind was absolutely blown away, he could not possibly be expected to bring back the correct article (he chose 2 wrong ones) while food was so close by. So I took out the article peg-board and we worked through his distraction ... he 2nd article (leather) was very, very nice with a perfect front.

*Towhee:* Oh my ... she had issues as well, although she sits and looks for direction when her mind is distracted - so we worked through this and she too did a perfect job on the 2nd article - so proud that she figured it out LOL

We finished with an 3 minute Sit - with me mostly out of sight, I checked every now and again; once when I heard a dog barking in what sounded to be my backyard but my dogs were really, really good


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> We tried Sharon's idea of the two 50 ft lines each 2 ft.from the center of the stanchion giving 4ft.of room for his being able to turn around and sit unfortunately after many many attempts and his GO-OUT order my little chicken dog would not leave my side. I lowered it and I raised it NO GO . I thought it to be an idea worth a couple bucks to try but he wouldnt budge. I finally got a can of cheese and from 8-10 ft away putting a little cheese on the stanchion he left for the cheese of course the lines were taken down because he can get traumaitized very easily. We repeated the cheese on the stanchion and after 2-3 go- outs moved back another 8-10 ft.and repeated and moved back and repeated till we were all the back and then we did one baited one non-baited and repeated this several times and of course he did go pretty straight with only one where he arced but he did come to about 2 ft to left of the stanchion but it was far enough and his sit on my order was prompt. All of today's go-outs got a lot of praise and that's all we did and they were fairly brisk , fast enough that none of them could have been scored for being to slow. This reminded me of when he was messing up the DR and I put him on a Flexi and he wouldn't leave my side then either so there wasn't much sense trying to force him to go between the lines as I know it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




Richard , Titan was taught using the boat ropes on the ground and he has always has straight go outs and you can eventually chain to the leash.. 
Start with the ropes way out .. 6feet... and lay them flat.. Do a couple standard signal exercises leaving it on the ground..ect. I would do a moving stand down the middle... all on leash.. Just so he knows it is not going to "get" him.. Help him.. then after doing all that move up close and bait the upright.. You want him to forget they are there.. and get used to working over it.. ropes are flat on the ground... When he is doing that consistantly.. start moving them in a couple inches a training session.. 
I would not move them when he is watching... eventually you will let him watch you set up a ring with them..I carried those dumb things in everywhere and a couple people would comment until they would watch him do his go outs straight and confidently everywhere.. You will be able to get to the stage if you are somewhere years down the road and his turn needs to be tightened up you can use the leash.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning articles done 2x each all sends resulted in Nugget working continuously and getting correct one each time delivering them to me with 2 of 4 fronts but the other 2 were quite close but no cigar. When the dew dries up later this morning we will work go-outs and the DR. This evening training at SCKC where we will practice heeling DOR-ROF-ROHJ and get our group sits and downs in. Thurs. your only allowed 5 min.in the utility ring so it doesn't give you a lot of time to work problems or to try to clean up certain areas but today our weather will be nice so we can get our utility practice in at home. Still waiting for the feet for the 2 new ring gates that came last week but parts missing called J+J AGAIN !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This method of using the ropes makes a ton of sense  Thanks for sharing Titan1 !



Titan1 said:


> Richard , Titan was taught using the boat ropes on the ground and he has always has straight go outs and you can eventually chain to the leash..
> Start with the ropes way out .. 6feet... and lay them flat.. Do a couple standard signal exercises leaving it on the ground..ect. I would do a moving stand down the middle... all on leash.. Just so he knows it is not going to "get" him.. Help him.. then after doing all that move up close and bait the upright.. You want him to forget they are there.. and get used to working over it.. ropes are flat on the ground... When he is doing that consistantly.. start moving them in a couple inches a training session..
> I would not move them when he is watching... eventually you will let him watch you set up a ring with them..I carried those dumb things in everywhere and a couple people would comment until they would watch him do his go outs straight and confidently everywhere.. You will be able to get to the stage if you are somewhere years down the road and his turn needs to be tightened up you can use the leash.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Class yesterday was.... well training stuff. Most uneventful, but probably the stand out parts -

1. Put the new "mark" command to good use while doing targets and then go-outs and gloves with Bertie. And kinda just like the private instructor said... got absolutely straight direction to the point runs each time. 

I'm scratching my head wondering if I somehow missed this whole "mark" thing while taking utility classes at the one place or the "Extra credit" type stuff that the lady taught at the other place. Maybe Adele taught it and it just went in one ear and out the other? 

2. I swore NEVER to wear wedge flip flops in class EVER AGAIN. Only did because I decided last minute to go to class, and then I couldn't find my other shoes. 

3. Heeling with Bertie is just awesome. Lots and lots of "ideal position" heeling. Meaning he was trotting + his head was up + he stayed in heel position. 

4. We have left turns with Bertie.  We did a stair step exercise across the floor (which is a very big training floor) - I started out with the leash on and behind my back. The second run I took Bertie off leash and could literally feel (and see) the kid tucking his butt in on the left turns and staying close on rights. 

5. A lot of the take/hold training I did all week long fed into retrieve practice yesterday. Bertie was very "sticky" on that dumbbell and eager to reach up and grab it. So good. 

6. Jacks actually had a solid enough training session. And that word "actually" primarily means that he did his jumps... and basically did all of the open exercises well except stays (he went down on his sit stay and sat up on his down), and from the perspective that we are going to do pre-open, I didn't really care about the broken stays. It was kinda weird because I went out there as the completion of class.... but really was thinking that it was a waste of time doing the stays since I have it in my mind that he won't do regular open. 

7. Gotta add this. Jacks' does his articles better than all the other dogs in class. Or at least last night anyway. : He still does this adorable taste test on everything before finding the right article and bringing it back.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training last night wasn't a disaster but it sure wasn't great either. In the utility ring for our 5 min.we did a decent signal exercise and a good MSFE that is where the good part of training pretty much ended then even though we did a few at home I sent him on a go-out which was very poor--time up.
Open work BJ took 3 attempts to get a f+f that were straight same scenario for the ROHJ
DOR we did 2 and both were very nice with a straight f+ f then we did a straight recall and Nugget was so far off of being straight I didn't know what happened in his mind he did come in briskly but arced WAY OUT and that pretty much is where he wound up.
ROF one good one the other front was off no finish.
Heeling was fair and the fig8 it was called to my attention that I slowed down very noticeably on outside turn so this exercise was repeated and the second one was much better. 
S+D well done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike we worked Directed Jumping with baited stanchion. I did not have a lot of time available since I ran into a neighbor and we chatted and then each dog have to be completely combed out due to burrs and such but we did get some quality training in 

*Faelan:* perfect. Straight, fast Go Outs, beautiful jumps and perfect fronts. 2nd jump I finished him and while it was a tad behind where he normally is, it probably would not have been scorable.

*Brady:* Full distance with my moving towards the jump indicated (he still needs this or will come to me). Very, very nice Go Outs with nice waits (reminded him to wait while he marked). Directed Jumping and fronts very nice with the assist from my exaggerated body motion & positioning.

*Towhee:* Full distance. Arrow straight & fast Go Outs with beautiful turns and sits. She too needed assistance for the jumps and ticked .... she is late for her chiro adjustment but could not be fit in ... hopefully that will address or for Utility I may jump her at 22 (possibly 20 - I need to check the rules) - I am jumping her in Open work at 24 so she gets 4 boards for the broad jump.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I worked utility 111 this morning with SD being first he started out wrong with me trying to pull his I don't feel like it routine but after last evenings poor work I wasn't in the mood for this so he got put on leash and earned himself a good pop then he was going to do his slooow going act which got him a good slap on his butt. This changed his attitude . We did m+ l 2x each and with the exception of his first slow leaving me it then went nicely and he was correct each time and his fronts he tried getting them straight his only finish was crooked. The DR done once with each glove pretty good other than the turn to the left for #3 glove but a second try he did improve it.Signal exercise was well done with good response to actual hand signals and the heeling wasn't too bad either considering we were in the grass which is a little harder. MSFE very nice. DJ exercise with both go-outs baited he went on a run for the stanchion sat on order after I gave him time to lick his cheese off and took each jump as directed , the front after the bar jump was done was crooked no finish's were attempted.


Open111 was the open exercise I choose to do today just for a change up in rotation of the exercises. ROF good pickups poor fronts . 
DOR he went down like a bullet once verbally once with a hand signal and his fronts were almost straight at least he tried.
ROHJ the dumbbell was thrown to the left to the right and to the center all the jumps were taken with no ticking the HJ and his pickup were good as were his returns to me but he just can't front.
BJ one time it couldn't have been better both front and finish no repeats neccessary. 
Heeling and fig 8 weren't done for open but sits and downs were and he was very solid.
Wish Nugget would get more consistent with fronts it's not like we don't practice but he just doesn't do it with accuracy often enough and I realize no dog gets them all straight all the time but I don't think we even get a 50/50 ratio but we will keep trying.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Drove down to the coast to pick up the raw dog food and brought all 3 dogs 

At the truck stop (I-95 in New London) I worked them each on heeling, signals and a few recalls while waiting for the delivery trucks -- they did very well with the noise of the highway, the smell of the Sound (?? maybe the ocean) and the people at the rest stop.

I will be heading out to class soon and hope all 3 dogs can be worked (Brady in rally, then Towhee & Faelan in obedience)

and tomorrow ..... drum roll ..... I may be taking each dog to a field session with birds - live I think. we'll see how things go ... it will be interesting to see how Towhee & Brady respond to live birds since many of Towhee's pups are loving them -- Brady may have had some exposure but that would have been when he was much younger and with the trainer on Mondays & Tuesdays...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I've worked Nugget every day this week so I decided to let him slide today for the most part but he followed me out to poop scoop so I grabbed his cheese and put a dab on the stanchion and gave him his go-out order and it was pretty straight plenty fast enough and after he licked his cheese off I told him to sit which he did . I then walked to him praising him for being a " good boy " and gave him another cheese lick , we repeated once more and I'll call it training for today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

i am back from class and since I could not get in touch with the instructor decided to take only 2 dogs (Faelan stayed home since Towhee needs Open practice more than he needs Utility at this point). The instructor said sure I could bring 2 dogs into 1 class, but switch them up rather than run each dog through each exercise.

Brady practiced some new signs in rally and then did course work - he is maturing  He was able to stay focused through out the hour class (many mini breaks since the instructor instructs and will run 1 team at a time through certain signs/exercises). Even when another instructor came in and was noisily unwrapping her lunch and eating it on a chair close by he showed no more than a casual interest.

Towhee did her open work and other than wanting to anticipate finishes did a really nice job - her drop was awesome and everyone was waiting for her to complain about rug burn she sits so fast & hard  The instructor has a group warm up with heeling; the about turns focus; change of pace focus; and then rotates through the teams doing one exercise -- for example; a heeling pattern with left turns, then right turns. Next round;a complete heeling pattern; Next round; figure 8. Then recalls, DOR or signals depending on the teams level etc.

I came home and still need to work Faelan but loaded the XTerra with 3 crates set up in preparation for tomorrow - its a tight fit but with the rear seats folded down, 2 crates fit with a side door each facing a back passenger door and a third crate crosswise with the side door facing the Xterra's liftgate. I am sure they'll be surprised when we set off tomorrow; I am uncomfortable with a dog that far back -- I have been rear ended multiple times so I prefer the dogs to be in the middle of the vehicle, so tomorrow will be interesting!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sharon, Phoenix has never had a real bird yet, but seeing his reaction to getting a bumper wrapped with a Pheasant pelt, I have no doubt he will love birds!

Took the boys to train today. Flip is working impulse control. Ran him through a rally excellent course. He did good except for that newer jump sign where you send your dog. I think that is a totally ridiculous sign personally, which is why I have never attempted it before today. But I was very happy that he ignored the bowl of treats and the toy.

Since an excellent course was already set, I didn't feel like constructing a novice one, so I decided to run Phoenix on the excellent course with some modifications (no jumps, on leash). Last week was his first time to ever do any course, and it was just a little five station course. So today was a huge step up for him! We had to redo several signs, but I was happy with his effort. Not a bad start for a baby


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Phoenix is looking really good Jodie! And what a nice training facility


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It is sunny and getting very humid here in Illinois but Nugget and I are done training till tomorrow at club. We started with utility and did signals first with all heeling elements r - turn l- turn fast slow and about with Nugget doing a pretty good job this was done on leash then a repeat off leash and it was also pretty good his down sit and recall also correct and the only fault was his front the first time the second with help was straight but then his finish was out. Articles done at a little longer distance about 25 -30 ft were done correctly doing metal then leather , he never quit working till the correct ones were found each time but again both fronts were off but that's only 1 pt. Next the DR starting with #3 -1 -2 all retrieved correctly with fast leaving me and only one pickup a little sloppy his turn in place for #3 could have been better it was scoreable and 1 of 3 fronts were straight.MSFE WONDERFUL . The DJ with baited stanchion go-outs fast and straight and after licking off his cheese reward then when given the sit order he did and he did each jump correctly but only one of two fronts were straight.
Open we didn't do any heeling or fig8 practice but did the ROF 3x not one front was a straight one nor were the fronts on any of the three on the ROHJ straight either even when I attempted to help . I don't mean that any of them was out in left field just that at least with the judges around here in OPEN B they would have been scored for sure. We did the BJ 2x and it was 50/50 one very nice the other poor front. Today I wasn't happy with his DOR done 2x as he didn't drop as fast as he normally does not that they were slow just not his bullet fast drop but he may have been getting warm and uncomfortable. Pretty happy with his utility work today of course it was at his home ring but still pretty nice and I know there is always room for improvement but I do see things getting better such as his constant search till correct articles are found. Last week a friend of mine dog stopped for a short time it was 3 points off at the trial so when I see his improvement on the one area I'm pleased.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just set up a 40 x 40 ring (temporary since the dogs also play and sometimes pee in the backyard and that would be a really bad habit for them to get into) for Utility. Each dog ran through a 'testing' phase with assist only as needed. The center stanchion for Go Outs was unbaited.

*Faelan:* was so happy to be working LOL - he really did a great great job - one forge during heeling, I switched up the exercise order a bit since he feels the 2nd heeling pattern must be for the MSFE <grins> Really a lovely job.

*Towhee: *Heeling was very nice as was her lock up for the stand. Her drop was very nice and we just started a sit signal so she got an assist. Go Outs were very very nice as was her jumping --- I walked in to reward her both Go Outs. Scent articles - I think this may have been her first time on grass and I know it was her first time between the jumps; she missed the 1st article (metal) so we worked through it. Her leather article was very nice as were her fronts - I finished to her both times. MSFE perfect. Gloves - I sent to #2 and she did a lovely wait, then mark, then send, a perfect pickup and turn and then .....sat ..... uhhhh Towhee, did you think it was a Go Out with a glove? She's really very creative  So we repeated and she did fine. 

*Brady: *His heeling was very nice until we got to a corner (partially why I set up 4 sides of gating). This showed up at a Rally trial and I realized I do not spend enough time working corners so, today we worked gating with corners  His drop signal was perfect and we started working on his sit signal (I walked in to reward the drop by his chest). His Go Outs were PERFECT!! I walked in to reward. His directed jumping needs assistance still. Scent Articles: he had some problems with the metal too -- he wanted leather so we worked it and he did the leather really nicely with a good front.
MSFE very nice lock up and exam and then my returning to heel. His Directed Retrieve -- he too sat but he didn't pick up the glove first <sigh> so we reset and he did fine 

The dogs are all panting and I am sweating although it is coolish (70's), the humidity is building (68% according to our weather thingee) so it looks like we won't be doing field training; I don't want to take chances with them getting hurt or overheated especially not with obedience & rally trials coming up.

My ring has been taken down and put away so dogs can start playing again


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tonight I worked Phoenix on the inside circle of the figure 8, focusing on rear work


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We didn't do much over the weekend since we were on vacation, but the dogs were with us and I did do a little heeling with Kea one evening when we went on a walk through a park near the bed and breakfast where we were staying. Regardless, it was a good socializing experience for the puppy, being crated in an unfamiliar environment. He did fantastic. 

This morning, back at home, we worked on pace changes because I found out at class last week that Kea doesn't really "get" that fast heeling is different from conformation gaiting. It was actually kind of cute, we'd be walking along and the instructor would say "fast", and Kea would drop her head, reach forward, and trot her pretty little heart out. LOL. Oops. We also worked on fixing the stand so she's staying in heel position instead of wrapping herself around the front of my body. Right and left turns and about turns are looking really nice. We also worked on me putting a treat on the ground in a conspicuous location, doing a heeling pattern, and then releasing her to the treat. 

I started a reliable retrieve class online, mainly for Harris, but I've been working with both dogs on shaping the hold. 

I also need to work on conditioning with Kea so she's in better shape to hold her sit-stay.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We haven't been able to do a whole lot this week because we've been nursing an infection on Finley's back right paw. Our vet is thinking she has an allergy. Food or environment, not sure which. Although it might be a one time event, we weren't able to participate Saturday with the group that does field work. Busy keeping her foot clean and dry so swimming was out of the question. Hopefully next month we can join them. 

Thankfully the paw seems to be healing so we did make it to class tonight. It was a small group which gave a few of us time to do a Novice run through. She had a lag on the figure 8 and also on an about turn on leash. Off leash was good, as was her stand and recall. Before the run threw we worked on retrieves and jumps. Very happy with the broad jump! The first retrieve on flat was very good, as was the retrieved over the high jump. Then I moved to the other side of the high jump for anther retrieve on flat. This time she wanted to take the jump on the way back. Twice in fact, but each time I caught it before she actually jumped. We have to work on that . Bar jump on signal was great. Over all, it was a really nice night and worth being over-tired tomorrow


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training and instructing at club last night wasn't the best work we have ever done. The humidity was sky high and the real temp was 87 deg.We started with a short open heeling pattern and it was fine moving to the ROF done 3x with one straight front then we moved over to the utility ring and had a very nice MSFE but this is where the good work came to a halt. I sent him on a go -out which was baited and this was alright but I elected to send him over the BJ first which in this bldg. there are columns (4) in the utility ring and Nuggets first attempt he started alright but I don't think he saw the jump and he looked confused so I took him to it and set him closer and I got just off to the side of the jump and told him over and this time he was successful then I showed him the HJ followed up by a full length baited go -out which was also a success. This was only the second time ever Nugget was in this ring and the columns threw him off. We then did a ROHJ in this ring and he nailed it good front and finish so we stopped on a high note. Later when the beginners class was being done we used him for a demo- dog for the fig8 which he of course bumped me on the outside turn 2x. It really wasn't his fault as the cones were too close to the gates and the new people didn't know the mistake anyway. This morning we have done articles 1x both gotten correctly and believe it or not both fronts were dead on. Later this morning drop in training at SCKC.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike I took advantage of the cool morning (about 50  ) The grass is dew covered so no jumping but I set up the F&F box and worked fronts (with a few finishes) after dumbbell retrieves - working from 12 o'clock to 9 o'clock and then a few towards & to 3 o'clock. 

Each dog has 4 minutes of retrieving and fronting with an object in their mouth  Always a work in progress - I was also working on closeness to me in both front & finish positions.

ETA: Getting excited about next weekend - win, lose or draw my dogs and I are heading out for a road trip  First ever for Faelan, Towhee or Brady!! My first in over 10 years Can't remember exactly how many years but Rowdy was still young enough to be at agility camps and Casey was probably under 2yo, they were obviously both still alive as was my mother who joined me for her final vacation. That trip was almost a full month long in the lovely White Mountains of NH -- and culminated in my having a ruptured appendix but being so stubborn I continued going to camp & classes on the days I could take care of my dogs


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just returned from training at SCKC and other than him leaving extremely slowly on his first go-out ( which earned him a good slap on his rear end ) I was pretty pleased with his work today mostly because he was so much better on the fronts than his norm. Heeling today and fig8 in open ring was righteous his attention on me was great , yes he did have one or two errors but overall quite good. The BJ done 2 x very very nice with both fronts perfect and the finish's too were very good. On the ROHJ 2 out of three fronts were straight and because only 1 finish was done as he is getting at the point of knowing what comes next I walked around him to change the exercise up a little his one finish was straight. ROF one of two fronts were straight but he definetly tried on the other. DOR one with a signal the other with a late verbal allowing him to think it was going to be a straight recall and then suddenly saying down as he was almost to me I'm happy to say were both done well as were the fronts.

In the utility ring signal exercise off leash heeling could have been a little cleaner but his stand on signal was nice and after I walked to other end of ring I decided to not only give a hand signal but also a verbal order at the same time - worked out well . We then repeated the whole exercise the way it has to be done and it was done well.the DR well done but the turn in place on #3 wasn't quite there, but each glove was correctly got and his fronts 2 out of three were straight. The DJ exercise with baited go- outs very nice although I wish he was a little faster going out and also I would like him to charge the jumps instead of his trotting to the jump and just effortlessly with a minimal jump effort clear it. He rarely ever even ticks a jump but he probably never would if he charged it a little faster. MSFE today he took a extra step when the instructor told me to stand my dog but this is an easy fix and not his normal lockup. Very good job today


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A really foggy start to the day do we did not take a hike before our training. The emphasis this morning was on heeling since the grass was wet.

*Faelan:* just a _little _rammy LOL We pretty much only worked on heeling since he was so forgey - towards the end of his 4 minutes, he started to settle into heel position.

*Towhee:* Really nice animated heeling so we transitioned to a few drops (her first few were not so good since she too was feeling the need for speed) and finished up with a recall sending her through my legs.

*Brady:* Beautiful heeling although I was offering support via the occasional pocket hand and the occasional feeding behind my back. He has a lovely prance - as does Faelan. We worked in a few moving stands and drops out of motion.

After each dog had their individual 4 minute session, we practiced a 3+ minute OOS Sit. They did well on the sit. I walked in to reward first Faelan, then walked back out about 10 feet. Walked in to reward Towhee and as I was stepping out to walk in front again both Faelan and Towhee broke - Brady stayed. I might have stepped out on my left leg .. reset the errant ones and walked in to reward Brady and broke all 3 out 

Good session overall ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning because of a nuclear stress test ( which I'm just wild about) we didn't get very much training in just 2 baited go-outs and that was that . The first could have been a little faster and straighter the second was fine and he did sit on my order. It is getting very hot and humid so tomorrow at the AC facility this may be it other than articles and f+f practice inside. Come on fall!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

YEA my parts for my new ring gates arrived a little while ago and it only took 3 complaining phone calls to get it done guess I finally got the right customer service rep.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My ongoing classes: Agility and K9 Nose Work

Current pack: Rusty is my golden and Kerrie Ann is my Brittany. Also, I have a Pomeranian puppy named Skunky. He just finished a second level Obedience class.

Kerrie Ann: Yesterday I started a new "Heal your Healing" class for 4 weeks for my Brittany. I was able to teach my golden how to loose leash walking, but my Brittany won't stop pulling. So we are working on some new ideas, and I hope they will help a lot

Rusty: This past Sunday Rusty did very well on the hides in K9 Nose Works. He was searching the whole room(s), and loves finding the hides.

We are ready to move to Odor soon, and I won't have class for two weeks (due to Nose Work Seminar, and Labor Day weekend). So I have odor to work with in the mean time. The progression in K9 Nose Work is going very well!

Kerrie Ann: She is also in K9 Nose Work with Rusty, and Kerrie is pretty much even with Rusty. I love seeing the focus of my dogs on their searches, and then finding the hides 

Last night, we had a make up Agility class...they changed the weave to have the poles closer. Kerrie did not like it at first, but after a few tries she was doing great.

Good to see her progress in agility. I am on the waiting list for Rusty's Agility class to start. Which I hope will be very soon...this class was for him, but Rusty was sick the night it started. So I used Kerrie Ann instead...which is working out well indeed


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...C-DDB7-4192-9059-CD8E2E4565E3_zpsc08mvb2w.jpg

Picture of all ring gates finally


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...C-DDB7-4192-9059-CD8E2E4565E3_zpsc08mvb2w.jpg
> 
> Picture of all ring gates finally


Very nice!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice 

and now I know what to do with those stabilizer bars too !




Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...C-DDB7-4192-9059-CD8E2E4565E3_zpsc08mvb2w.jpg
> 
> Picture of all ring gates finally


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We practiced in the front yard and on the street in front of the house tonight. Both girls did very well. Banshee is doing very well learning that even if you're wearing a flat collar you still have to pay attention and behave . Finley had a ball playing with her ball, because she was, "such a GOOD girl!". 

We worked on fronts, quarter and half turns, (to the left & right w/ Finley and just to the right w/ Banshee), retrieve on flat for Finley, recalls for both, and of course heeling. With Finley I concentrated on withholding treats and praise for a longer time than usual. I have a habit of treating and praise on each halt so tonight I made a concentrated effort to extend the time for Finley. Worked on pace changes and added in unexpected "happy, you can jump on me" releases for a job well done. The temperature was great and the bugs were minimal....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon those "stabilizer bars" are of two lengths the shorter are the stabilizer kind the others only a little longer are connectors to join one gate to another.


This morning articles done 2x a little slow leaving the first time but did improve on each send and he got the correct one each time and his fronts 3 of 4 were good. We also practiced f+f and turns in place and recall from the down position , he was up this morning and did good work later this afternoon we will go to SCKC to train good thing it's Thur. as it's pouring here and forecast is for 89-90 depending where your at but this facility has AC. so I don't care


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea had class last night and Harris joined us too - he spent most of it sitting in his crate, but I did swap them out a couple of times and worked 'offered focus' with Harris. All of the crate games have paid off - it was his second time in a soft-sided crate, first time out of the house, and he did great. Kea's heeling was looking really good, especially the figure 8. We did it 3 times and she kept her energy and focus up with each round. 

As for me on the other hand...I somehow managed to tweak something in my knee the other day. It's the same knee I injured while running a couple of years ago. I had it in a brace last night and was definitely doing some hobbling. At one point, one of my classmates' dogs was not giving her his all, so the instructor told her to put him up and heel Kea. I got to watch her work with someone with a ton of experience, which was fun. Gotta love a GR, will work for anyone if there is food involved  

Her fronts are looking good too, much straighter with more consistency. 

Harris - I'm working him through the FDSA building a reliable retrieve class. I'm training separately duration with a nose/hand target (he's up to about 2 seconds), and mouth grabbing various objects. So far, I've clicked/treated him for grabbing from my hand a metal comb and canning ring, a canvas field bumper, a plastic obedience dumbbell, and a wooden dowel. We practiced the nose target a little at class last night. So basically, I'm back-chaining the retrieve, starting with delivery to hand and hold.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wowsers! 

The entries have been tabulated for the shows next weekend and if a dog is right on in the UDX classes, I believe almost enough OTCh points would be available to complete an OTCh in one weekend.

Utility B entries: 21,24, 27
Open B entries: 13, 16, 21

Which has me kind of wondering if more teams will be entered in UB going for their UD title since the numbers are usually closer for UB & OB.

Utility A entries are running: 10, 9 ,6
Open A entries are: 10, 9, 7


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night we worked on weaves 

This morning we did nothing (I am fighting a cold)

Tonight we had quick sessions and I have to ask who told Towhee the entries are in and are now closed?????????

*Faelan:* signals inter mixed with other exercises - very nice  Go Outs x 3 very very nice. 2 Directed Jumps good with excellent fronts. MSFE - niiiiice! Heeling was dancey and prancey

*Towhee: *Heeling was very nice. MSFE very nice. Straight recall - perfect. Drop in next recall with my walking in to reward & release very nice. Next 3 attempts - she is anticipating the drop. 4th repeat I tossed food between my legs for her reward. 

ROF: perfect!
- 1st ROHJ angled throw - she went around the jump.
- 2nd ROHJ straight toss - she ticked on the return.
- 3rd ROHJ straight toss - she ticked on the return.
- 4th ROHJ straight toss - finally a rewardable event 

Broad Jump: very nice.

*Brady:* limited heeling since I went back to pocket hand ... Recall with cheese toss between the legs -- very nice. ROF: perfect until the front which was slightly angled to my left. ROHJ: he's been watching his mama

1st ROHJ: toss to right of jump and he went around the jump.
2nd ROHJ: straight toss - he ticked the jump on the return
3rd ROHJ: slight toss to the right: very nice rewardable event.

Broad Jump: he ticked the first board: he was watching me not where he was going. the 2nd attempt was very very nice.

Overall; a learning experience for Towhee & Brady while Faelan was a gooooooood doggie ! For all the dogs, I returned to heel position or walked around to return to front position before finishing or releasing.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My five minutes in the utility ring were productive good go- outs both baited, jumps taken on my order. DR very nice doing 1-2-3 all correctly retrieved with only 1 turn in place that was ichy, the signal exercise pretty nice. Heeling tonight and fig 8 very nice. Three DOR all drops well done and 2 of 3 fronts straight 2of 3 finish's also straight. S+D never moved a muscle. BJ very nice both times he did it with good finish's ROF the fronts needed help all three and the same for the ROHJ. MSFE perfect but I cannot say STAND as he locks up immeadiately so practice by ourselves I have to be ready when I say stand. Very good session tonight wish they all could be this good.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very positive class today.... a lot of brainstorming for heeling. In a good way. Bertie is heeling very nicely, but she's getting after me to fix all my bad habits. Good example is going "READY" without that focus from my dog. So will be drilling setups this week to really build up not just the set up but even my "READY" word to get that focus locked in. 

She also unclipped my leash and took it away, because she told me it's probably unconscious, but I rely on that leash too much to keep him in heel position and she wants me to get away from that. <- Which is awesome, because I KNOW in the past (before Jacks) it was so easy to get into the leash-crutch problem. 

Overall though his heeling was really nice. 

We also worked retrieves, high jump, and drops. 

And by the end of class Bertie was happy to curl up under my chair and go to sleep while we had a gab session the next hour practically. Love spending time talking dog training - and obviously she's the same way.  I admittedly was getting a shiny glint in my eye hearing about a couple breedings she's planning down the road.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I broke down and bought a smart phone. I've been wanting a video camera for training, and my GPS died so I thought I could kill two birds with one stone. I have to order a tripod and a holder for it, but we did get a video this morning with my daughter holding the phone. It's so much better than my camera. And I can get a longer video. Already in watching it I see mistakes. Off the top of my head Finley was not straight on a finish which while she was sitting next to me she appeared straight. Her head is not up, although she does seem to maintain heel position. We haven't trained specifically for heads up heeling, although I like it and encourage it when she does it. We'll be going to a Show N Go Sunday with at least one of the other dogs from her class. I'm anxious to see how she does because when she sees someone or a dog she knows except for in class, she seems to think it's time to party. This same person with be at our trial on the 6th and I'm not sure if we should avoid them until after Finley's run :. Very excited they got into the trial, it's a Novice A dog too and their first try.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Because of the heavy dew and sky hi humidity today I thought I'd go to the AC facility and blow another $12 and boy am I glad I went. Only 3 others showed up, so we were able to get some quality very comfortable training in today. Nugget was a little super star today working very well with only a few minor mistakes in either utility or open. I don't know why but he was really nailing the fronts and finish's today. This is not to say some weren't straight but he tried hard and is improving right along. We did everything in utility and other than his first go- out and the first send on SD he was really good and believe me I'm his hardest critic. He did the MSFE and one of the other people was so impressed with his lockup and standing still and his perfect recall she asked me how to do it and I explained to her what steps I do to get to this point and explained to her to not do the call to heel part till the dog Is very very close to going into utility. We did get a little distracted but it gave Nugget a break as I was asked to give another person who I do like because she is a nice person AND she has goldens also a runthru in Open.which I did. We had a small 4 dog long s+d that went well for all the dogs and then I gave stand for examination both Novice and utility MSFE. My turn in the open ring was a good one Nugget did the BJ2x and nailed it. ROHJ with the dumbbell being thrown left right and as close to straight as the darn thing would bounce was a good exercise but only one of 3 fronts were what I want and only 1 finish done but it was good and straight. One DOR very nice no finish front was slightly off and 2 straight recall that couldn't have been better with straight finish's too. Heeling in both open with verbal orders and the Utility signal exercise were both very good I'm sure there was a small mistake here or there but we did more than just a normal amount of heeling in both rings. His turns in place probably because we practiced some before we actually got in the utility ring were awesome to the left for the #3 glove and the turns for 1and2 were also very good. This whole week of training has probably been the best since we started which seems like ages ago and of course I was very pleased again with him and I could really get to like this behavior from him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today we spent a very pleasant 3 hours at various classes and run thrus. One student with a golden was having some issues with her dogs' lack of attention and she was getting frustrated so the instructor did some really nice explaining about how when you are in training, the goal is not for big improvements but for little improvements - not for perfection but is an exercise better than yesterday or last week. If your dog is high strung skipping exercises that cause grief (this was in rally) but working towards rewardable events and honest praise - yes corrections might be needed but praise and giving something back to the dog is key.

Anyhow, Brady did Rally and a really nice job - we worked individual signs first and working animation and changes into the routines to keep the dogs' focus and in drive. Brady did make mistakes, please don't misunderstand, but my goal in that class is to keep him focused, animated and not to stress. The above mentioned golden was kind of getting hammered before the instructor stepped in and took the leash away (the instructor is flexible about training techniques) and that caused Brady to stress big time, but he worked through it and while I cannot say he was relaxed he was able to focus and happy to work .

Next I brought both Towhee & Faelan and we worked Open and Utility respectively. We finished with complete run throughs - other than stays. 

Faelan did very very well but would have lost points for forged heeling at times. He also once again went to heel himself on the instructors' order FORWARD for the MSFE. He will need a wait before I say I am ready until we resolve this little issue. Signals, both times were spot on. Scent Discrimination was done once and very very nice, altho I finished to him. First time glove #2 very nice altho he was eying #1 on his way out and #3 on his pickup and turn - he was very straight and accurate though. Glove #1 during the run through - perfect. MSFE as above. Go Outs -- whoeeee -- he loves his go-outs  In class they were very nice with 3 Go Outs, with the final one have him sent back to a reward. During the Run Thru again they were very nice and I walked in to reward him on the final Go Out - the Run Thru was done formally with no food but rewards and personal play like we would do in the ring.

Towhee did very nice on her heeling and figure 8 although the instrcutor caught me pushing my shoulder back slightly - Towhee being an agility girl reads body language very well and as such would slightly hop back when she saw my shoulder go back resulting in an ever so slight lag - totally handler error. Recalls - with and without drops - she is inconsistent on whether I should use her name or not --- I guess I need to be prepared to run Towhee & come together. The run through I used a straight recall since she had dropped twice already. ROF: Very nice. ROHJ: again the tick on the return so we'll jump her at 26 for a few days - she is more than agile enough but (I think) is so used to jumping 20 for agility that she does not evaluate the height of the jump but rather jumps what she thinks the jump should be. Broad Jump was all right although she is starting to show a tendency to angle her jump - not cutting the jump but I need to be mindful of training away from this.

The instructor is thinking of a ring preparedness class based on 'With Winning in Mind' and how to define our goals and set realistic short term goals to meet out long term goals - and to be able to step into the ring with confidence - I mentioned I would be soooooo interested 

I am almost in awe of the people who seem to always make linear progress while training their dogs -- I never seem to be able to but then I guess it might be boring to me personally if I didn't have these 2 step forward, 1 step sideways type of days...

ETA: I really had a nice day and it was made perfect by the report from the Springfield MA shows from Kathi that Brady's sire ''_Ty, FoxRun Out of the Ballpark JH, RN, was WD .....Ty now just needs a major to finish._" Go papa  Her girl _Charm, FoxRun's She'll Put a Spell on U, was WB/BOW/BOS for a major to finish her Championship (completely breeder, owner handled)_... I wasn't there but wish I was there for the excitement !!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Today's training with Flip consisted of one rally course and one straight recall. He was working hard to be good and ignore distractions. There is nothing more beautiful than watching Flip work when he is focused on doing the right thing. He can be a truly stunning worker. 

Today Phoenix did a full heeling pattern (minus the fast pace) off leash. He did fantastic! I've never let a dog heel off leash so young, but I had a feeling he'd be able to handle it just fine and I was right, he maintained perfect attention the whole time. He still has a little too much enthusiasm for the fast pace so that will not be attempted off leash for a while still.

We are working on duration for stays with Phoenix. On sits he tends to shift onto a hip after awhile. On downs he'll be good for awhile, and then all of a sudden he'll decide stay time should be over and he starts getting silly. Young dog stuff.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just back from an awesome training session where a friend & I ran the dogs through their classes. Now I need to think about Ms Towhee -- the chiropractor is off this week and Towhee seems reluctant to jump ... I'll give her a few days rest from jumping and see how she's looking Wed or Thu I guess - she & Brady have been hammering each other lately so she may have re-tweaked herself.

ETA: my brother just got home and gladly agreed to take care of Ms Towhee next weekend (his weekend off and he'll be home) if I decide she's not up to jumping at the trials .... he is really good with the dogs so all he'll need is feeding instructions and she'd probably have hikes with him each day as well so that's a relief ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We got in the tracking class!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The forecast today is for 105 heat index with actual temp in mid nineties so I've decided I'm not taking Nugget to club tonight. We just finished articles 2x and he did well other than the first send which he left a little slowly but a tap on the butt and the other 3 were fine with good fronts and a good finish which was only attempted once. I wouldn't go myself but I promised to,help instruct a class. Maybe when the sun comes up if it's not too uncomfortable we can do a little here at home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so, I decided to do some testing this morning after our hike. The main reasons Ms Towhee, who has been jumping the ROHJ for years, may be experiencing problems are many but last night she seemed to be letting me know she wants to go to the shows so the possible reasons seem to have narrowed down to 2 main ones (her eyes checked out fine a few months ago so I don't imagine that is it)

1) Lack of confidence
2) Pain or lack of muscle tone since she has had 2 litters now

This morning I decided to do some basic jumping drills (Linda Mecklenberg 1jump) from agility using meatballs with sauce as her reward. She ticked the first jump but was still rewarded. and was jack potted for each clean jump as I stayed close, then called her over and then sent her over. I set the jump at 24 rather than 26 since if she is having physical issues I certainly do not want to over jump her. The ground is soft so there was minimal impact on her front or rear assemblies.

She jumped cleanly after the first tick so we shall see -- perhaps she somehow lost her confidence so I can concentrate on confidence and jumping form for a few days before re-introducing the dumbbell. If it is something physical she does have an upcoming chiropractic appointment in Sep but these jumping drills are also conditioning drills so there should be no harm as long as she is jumping.

Faelan and Brady thought their turns were great fun - jumping for meatballs - yeehaw


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

It has been a while since I’ve posted!! I have to admit that Lexx and I were a little lax in our training over the summer. We were doing some basement repairs/renovations and that seemed to take up a lot of our time. With workers coming and going every day, we thought it would be best to put Lexx in daycare more often. Of course, when he got home he was tired and I didn’t have the heart to run him through training sessions. We did do some sessions, albeit short ones.

I also have to admit that I had serious thoughts of discontinuing Lexx’s training all together. Not because of Lexx, by any means, but out of sheer frustration with our training resources. You’ve read my rants before, particularly about obedience and agility. We have not attended an actual obedience class since last fall as there haven’t been any suitable for Lexx. And, of course, the club shuts down for the summer. Same with agility….no classes over the summer and the poor guy has yet to work on contacts (which really frustrates me).

Lexx has also completed 3 levels of tracking. However, for the past 2 years, there have been no tracking tests anywhere close to us so has nothing to show for his training. 

We also joined the closest Retriever Club to us and took some classes. Lexx did fine until it came to picking up a dead duck! He would take it if given to him but would not pick it up on his own. Of course, I was under the assumption that the Club would hold weekly gatherings to help us newbies deal with any issues our dogs might have but I assumed incorrectly! Again nothing. I have worked with Lexx myself but I don’t want to force it on him just to turn him off completely so we’re at a standstill with that as well.

If it wasn’t for the fact that Lexx shows a lot of potential, I would call it quits but he enjoys training (most days) so we’re persevering!

As luck would have it, the obedience club is holding Open classes starting next week so we’re signed up for those. He knows all of the exercises for Open so it’s just a matter of getting him to respond in a class setting like he does at home. We’ve also been working on our Utility exercises as well. I’ve just reintroduced metal articles and he is going through those like a champ! All other exercises are going well. Lexx will also switch agility instructors which means he will now finally be introduced to contacts. We’ve also signed up for another tracking session starting in 2 weeks. He LOVES tracking! Lexx has already completed the advanced class but the instructor has agreed to lay more complex tracks for him. We’ve also signed up for some Rally O classes starting in October. We have worked on all the signs through Excellent but again, it’s getting him and I used to working in a class situation. I think I’m the problem moreso than Lexx….poor boy!

So, that’s where we are at in our training. Sorry for the novel!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

note to self: keep you mouth shut ... keep your mouth shut ... keep your mouth shut

A co-worker in the cubicle farm is discussing how his wife & he are finding the alpha roll & such very helpful with their 3 month old puppy ------ need to teach the lab who is boss and all


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just received an e-mail that told me I wasn't going to be needed at club as an instructor tonight so I could train or because of the heat give Nugget a break and stay home myself only 2 people are coming to class tonight and the regular instructor can handle it by herself. I'm going to stay home and give both of us a break and save the tolls and 64 mile rd. trip drive.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

have a restful evening  I truly hope the heat you describe is not coming my way


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We didn't make the Show N Go on Sunday. Instead, I welcomed my new granddaughter into the world. Not sure if I'll go to class tonight either although as of right now I am planning on it. If I go, I will be taking Finley since we missed out Sunday. 
Thought I'd share a picture, this is Raegan Rose.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Maureen M she is adorable


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon. I sure hope you don't get this weather it's difficult to even breath and just so very uncomfortable.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is beautiful !! and what a special way to spend your Sunday 



MaureenM said:


> We didn't make the Show N Go on Sunday. Instead, I welcomed my new granddaughter into the world. Not sure if I'll go to class tonight either although as of right now I am planning on it. If I go, I will be taking Finley since we missed out Sunday.
> Thought I'd share a picture, this is Raegan Rose.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Musings: A friend and I got together to share a rental on Sunday and she was having some issues with the Drop portion of the DOR. We spent some time talking about steps and trying a few things and I somehow never seemed to realize how complex this behavior really is.

I take a long time training the drop and the steps slowly build on each other until I have a repertoire of training games to use after slowly building the understanding that 1) they can drop in place and 2) they can drop in place ready to explode into the 2nd portion of the exercise and 3) they can change positions without exploding toward me when cued for say signals as well. 

I just find it interesting that while outlining the base steps and games I have found helpful that she might like, I realized how many moving parts there are to the DOR and how much effort (both trainer and dog) there truly is in building a beautiful DOR.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As mentioned earlier, Towhee's confidence on the ROHJ seems to have taken a hit and over the weekend she was actually going around the jump at times. 

So I figured it was time to analyze and work on confidence. Here is a video from this morning (after our hike so I am in hike grunge clothes  ) - I am rebuilding her confidence and so letting offering behaviors and crooked fronts go - the goal is for her to redevelop her love of jumping .. 

Anyway .. I am not seeing a physical issue and welcome input on what others may see 

(ETA: the boys provide an audience: I have stopped replacing the screen since that is a preferred position for watching the other dogs training: and yes, the meatballs are in sauce which surprisingly Towhee will not lick off my fingers so I had to lick my own fingers so sauce did not get on the dumbbell LOL)


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I was given a formal run thru in utility this morning just like we were in a trial and Nugget didn't embarrass me in fact he surprised me with his faster than normal doing of the exercises especially his go outs . The first I cheated a little and already had cheese on the go out spot because I just want him to run straight ( and fast) and get super used to this way with out arcing. He did both go outs well with a 1 point off ( my scoring him) on the second unbaited one but it was fast and straight but when he didn't find any treat he walked a little to the right before he sat and yes each jump was taken on order and correctly. I wasn't impressed with his off leash heeling on the signal exercise and he would have lost points here . His front on # 2 glove I liked my instructor said "fat leg" which meant it was straight but not perfectly centered. SD was done correctly and he got both fronts but had a crooked finish. The MSFE I thought he forged my instructor said he didn't and he almost anticipated coming to heel MY FAULT as I said his name and hesitated before saying swing . WHEN WILL I LEARN? Can't complain for such a young dog only 28 mos. old to score in the mid 190s with a very critical pair judging him myself and our instructor he did a nice job and considering he won't be shown in utility till Nov. at my clubs trial I still have time to try to fix some of the little stuff. His open work today was his normal the fronts on the ROF and ROHJ and sometimes the DOR again were off today his BJ done 2x he nailed it. Overall I'm pretty pleased again with Nugget of course the S+D were flawless. The weather again was lousy today but we were inside the AC facility so take that Mother Nature but with all the rain for the last two days it may be out of the question to work in my yard tomorrow at least any jumping exercises.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Richard - same here re/water logged yard. I promised the lady I'm taking privates with to really crack down and do jumping practice (a little, low jumps) every day with both dogs, but since I told her that it's either been incredibly humid or wet out there. >.< 

We had our field lesson today - Bertles did better and worked all the bit more for his stinky rewards (instructor brought disgusting repulsive sardines for me to use). We'll make a retriever out of him after all.

One funny note is she got after me because I've gotten in the habit of "asking" Bertie to do stuff in a "sweetie, don't you think this would be a fun thing to do?" as opposed to just telling him to do stuff. The more tentative I was in asking him to do X, the more tentative or waffly he was about doing it. 

LOL - and she kept getting after me about not going all "sweetie" with Bertie. A lot of that is just my normal mannerisms with the dogs. I can't help it! But I guess I'll have to work being more assertive.  

The rest was... we did this training at a show lab breeder's property ironically very close to where I live. Huge property with lots of space for field training. But OMG the biting flies. I held my composure together the whole lesson, but was thinking the whole time about adding OFF to my first aid kit supplies in the trunk of my car. Because seriously - those flies were nasty.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just now mailed entry for Nuggets first Utility B trial Nov 1+2 at my clubs trial . Normally this is when my dogs forget everything I've taught them, hoping this won't be the case this time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's sessions had 2 main focus points - beside building drive & confidence (the primary focus)

The Broad Jump: all 3 dogs, with Towhee doing 4, Faelan and Brady each doing 3 with a finish for the final jump. They all did well  Each dog also was rewarded when I turned my head toward them and they maintained position a time or 2.

Go-Outs with the jumps set up: *Faelan* did 3 Go-outs total with directed jumping (1st Go Out I walked in to reward, 3rd Go Out I put a treat out; I followed this pattern for each dog). He did very well. *Towhee* is starting to really get it although she is arcing to the left before coming to center - not a biggee - she is marking well but I think has not yet realized it is the center stanchion she should end up near - probably not any points off since the arc is 2-3 feet but the sit is centered. I jumped her on the bar but not the solid since that is what I am working with for Open & confidence. *Brady* has really lovely marking and Go-outs - he is still needed assistance on the jumping portion but that will come


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning I got all I set out to do accomplished, I visited my wife did the grocery shopping and put everything away cut the grass for the second time in 4 days( darn rain) and worked and played with Nugget. It's only 10:10 am and I'm done and I also poop scooped the yard and fed both dogs twice. It's getting humid but not as bad as the last couple days and it was starting to get to Nugget as he was panting quite a bit but he still worked for me which he now can lay the rest of the day on the cold tile. We did all open exercises first starting with the BJ which he needed to do 3x before he got it together and gave me a straight front and finish. The first and second no finish's because the fronts weren't there nor were there rewards till the third one. Fig8 and heeling came next both done fairly well. Then ROHJ which he ticked the jump the first attempt so this too had to be repeated and with my help a straight f+f were gotten? DOR he did the drop alright but they were FAR slower than usual which didn't make me happy, and finally the ROF which he has done crisper but today the humidity was getting to him . 

Utility starting with DJ and the first go-out baited both were pretty fast and straight no arcing and he got a reward which I ran out to him after the second one then came back and sent him over the jump. Pretty clean ! Next MSFE COULDNT HAVE BEEN DONE BETTER. DR DONE 1-2-3 very nice each correctly retrieved only one poor turn in place and it was this old mans fault not Nuggets. We then got his articles and using#2 he correctly retrieved both working continuously and with my helping gave good fronts. Lastly signals his heeling was a little sloppy , lagging a little but doing each signal correctly but it was humid and he was tired but I'm pleased that he tried and he wasn't the only one getting uncomfortable but at least this morning we didn't have to contend with bugs.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora;4900209
LOL - and she kept getting after me about not going all "sweetie" with Bertie. A lot of that is just my normal mannerisms with the dogs. I can't help it! But I guess I'll have to work being more assertive. :) [/QUOTE said:


> I get in trouble for this from every person I train with! :no: Maybe I'm not cut out to train my dogs!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I get in trouble for this from every person I train with! :no: Maybe I'm not cut out to train my dogs!


I did have her laughing yesterday - she sent me a follow up note going over what we accomplished and what I need to accomplish, and put in big letters at the end - "Stop BABYING HIM". 

And I told her that I baby talked to him the whole way home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> I did have her laughing yesterday - she sent me a follow up note going over what we accomplished and what I need to accomplish, and put in big letters at the end - "Stop BABYING HIM".
> 
> And I told her that I baby talked to him the whole way home.


 
I'm not even sure my guys know what my real voice sounds like!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just reminded my boss that I am on vacation starting today -- heading up to NH with my dogs 

I will make the final decision on whether Towhee goes Friday morning but right now she seems to be jumping with confidence - not always clean but happily and with confidence.

Getting kind of excited


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon. Have FUN!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Great news 3rd time was charm , my breeders girl is pregnant and I'm first on the list YES !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo    




Nuggetsdad said:


> Great news 3rd time was charm , my breeders girl is pregnant and I'm first on the list YES !!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fingers cross there's the right puppy in the litter for you Richard.  

A friend of mine has a puppy from this particular breeder and... even though both she and her husband have their hands on a lot of goldens through the year as handlers, you can tell they absolutely worship this puppy. 


*** We went to class tonight, but I've had my brain worn out thinking about everything I have to do the next couple days, so I admittedly did not work very hard at class and skipped Jacks' class.

Bertie's heeling was uninspired until I went over to the toy box and rummaged for a tennis ball and stuck that in my pocket. After that I got good heeling to mark and reward and stop there with a tossed ball as a reward. 

Same thing for figure 8's...

His stands were rock solid. Full length and formal (admittedly me and the ladies on either side of me were gabbing the whole time) group stays. 

His recalls were TERRIBLE. There was a golden that came in late. I've no idea if this girl has some kind of infection or was in heat? But Bertie was fixating on her and wanted to go visit her. He actually went steering in her direction like he was going to visit - which got him a serious correction from me. He probably would have been OK visiting the golden girl, but there was another dog in the class offleash who has major hormonal issues with Bertie, so would hate to give that dog any reason to get excited enough to go after Bertie. 

So Bertie's mind wasn't on doing recalls.... so broke them up quite a bit and just did motivational stuff instead (treat tosses through the legs, etc). 

We also did mark/target work - which despite me not working on it in a week, he hasn't forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Great news 3rd time was charm , my breeders girl is pregnant and I'm first on the list YES !!!


Awesome!!! I have seen about 3 different breedings from which I would love a puppy but Lexx and I still have alot of work to do before another joins our family (if ever).


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Great news 3rd time was charm , my breeders girl is pregnant and I'm first on the list YES !!!


Can't wait to hear about puppy adventures! Both of my elderly ladies passed on this year and I'm down to two dogs, which, for me, is the ideal number of dogs. I'm determined to enjoy having only two dogs until 2017, but I haven't been able to resist checking out the Golden puppy ads on the Retriever Training Forum. So many tempting prospects! Still resisting...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Ultrasound done showing at least 3 puppy's and my breeder said that's all she needed to know. I hope there are several more a better chance for a male but as long as one is a boy he's MINE. I've asked Sabrina to pick the puppy for me as I'm terrible at that and she knows what to look for, for me. It's been almost 1 year of waiting but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting bigger.

This morning Nugget and I only did 2 go-outs the first baited and the second his reward AFTER doing it and sitting on my order. Both were fast -straight ( no arc ) and with good straight sits. They are getting more consistant.
Tonight training at SCKC but only 5 min in utility ring but I need to work more on heeling off leash so this is ok and we get 1/2hr. In open ring shared but this to is ok his fronts still a work in progress.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training last evening was good . Nuggets DOR was much better than the other day but not quite as fast as he can do it but no way could it have been scored. We also did 2 straight recalls which were very good including the fronts which are improving. Two go - outs first baited both very nice. Fig8 and heeling in general very good few mistakes but he almost lagged once but "get it up here" prevented that. BJ done twice once perfect the other one very close to being . ROHJ and ROF fronts still lacking here , just don't know why he will give straight fronts on certain exercises and not on others but he is consistent on which he does well and which he doesn't. The regular instructor wasn't there and we had a man who is a judge doing MSFE and I was surprised but Nugget locked up great but when Fred went over him he moved not enough to NQ but a point or two off and he just kept turning his head looking at him till he moved . This was surprising as we have showed in a trial once in novice once in open to this judge and never reacted like this before.

This morning we did SD twice and he nailed it both times on each article with 3 of 4 leaving me very briskly and the other a little slower than what I want but not so slow that it might be scored. All 4 articles correct but the best part all 4 fronts were STRAIGHT.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> note to self: keep you mouth shut ... keep your mouth shut ... keep your mouth shut
> 
> A co-worker in the cubicle farm is discussing how his wife & he are finding the alpha roll & such very helpful with their 3 month old puppy ------ need to teach the lab who is boss and all


UGH work. One of my coworkers, (who doesn't have a dog) told another coworker with a new puppy, like she's the expert, the way to housebreak training is rub their nose in it and smack them with a newspaper. I didn't keep my mouth shut ...


re: the jumping video - I didn't see any physical issues either, and she jumped on her own for fun
I hope Towhee got to go on vacation with you and you're all having fun and safe travels.

As for us, we've been doing focus and games at our house and out and about, no set plan every day, but consistently something every day and following our course work.
I took us to club night to do focus last night, but unfortunately when I got there figured out it was Thursday and club nite is Weds :bawling:
My brain is too full to add much else.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just in from a trip to Lowe's where we worked on focus, heeling, very short recalls, and finishes. Did this in and out of the store. I'm pretty happy with everything, except a stand for exam which I asked the cashier to help me with. No go, feet were moving. This is usually one of our stronger points, but the cashier was too much to resist. Finley couldn't stay sitting for her to pet her either....Training has taken a backseat since Saturday and we didn't make it to class Monday either. I was just too tired from being up all night the day before. Laid down to take a catnap and slept right threw. I'm with a lot of you, a few litters with pups available now and and expected within the next year that I would be sooo tempted for. I will be strong and resist. :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MaureenM said:


> I'm with a lot of you, a few litters with pups available now and and expected within the next year that I would be sooo tempted for. I will be strong and resist. :wavey:


LOL. I've already decided that the next puppy is going to be a Johnny (I met somebody with two pugs named Jack and Johnny and I got all glistenny eyed). And yes, I even know what the registered name will probably be.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well just one disappointment after another! 

Found out this morning that Lexx's Open obedience classes that were supposed to start next week have been cancelled due to the condition of the building. There are no classes anywhere else. I was really looking forward to getting him back into obedience classes. I know the club is looking for a different building but the costs are just too high around here.

On a more positive note, I will be taking Lexx to a 2 day retrieving seminar Saturday and Sunday. It's about a 2 hour drive from where we live. Saturday will be land work and water work on Sunday. 

We worked on articles again during the week and he continues to do very well with them. He's showing much more enthusiasm now than he did before not just with articles but all exercises in general.

Really disappointed about obedience classes but we do start up with agility and tracking again in a week so maybe by then I'll stop pouting!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> LOL. I've already decided that the next puppy is going to be a Johnny (I met somebody with two pugs named Jack and Johnny and I got all glistenny eyed). And yes, I even know what the registered name will probably be.


Ha, I think about names too, registered names more so. The next name will be much shorter to fit easier on entry forms . The few times I've filled out a form I wonder what in the world was I thinking. Actually looked into changing it, but she already had the CGC so it was too late. Jack and Johnny is a great combo.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope you find the puppy you want in the litter you have been waiting for, Nuggetsdad. Exciting times ahead for you 

Wednesday was Graduation day for Col's first formal Beginners Obedience class - the previous classes we took were at Petsmart and while they helped lay down some foundations and I am glad I took them there, it is not the same.

The training club brought in a judge with scoring sheets, gave us armbands which we did not know where or how to put on , the whole ring-like rigmarole. We had a heeling pattern, a figure 8 (with people :bowl: we had only practiced with cones), a sit or stand for exam (we could choose), a very short recall since everything was on leash with a front and a finish of our choice, a 1 minute sit-stay, and a 3 minutes down-stay. We went first which was a good thing and after all was said and done, Col got a 194 and a second place ribbon behind a Viszla who was clearly ahead of us in the game. The scoring was very probably generous but I am quite happy anyway, especially since Col was the only one without a prong or a slip chain (she wears a martingale for training since they do not want a regular flat collar).

We need to work on changes of pace in heeling (I truly think she still does not get heel as a position), on not lagging on the outside of the figure 8 (which goes back to the heeling), on not moving the feet during the exam (just the fact that her butt stayed on the floor when a stranger came to "pet" her is an accomplishment that took a year in the making ), and on not changing positions during the whole darn 3 minutes during the down-stay (it is loooooong :uhoh. The whole armband deal will also need to be practiced because it kept sliding down my arm and distracted her at several points. 

Some funnies (at least to me) ... during class we always had all practiced the same exercise one after the other before going to the next exercise so when we were done with the heeling pattern, I almost got out of the ring to let the next person do theirs ... oopsie. For the recalls, we had always been taken through step-by-step so when the judge just said : "This is your recall, are you ready ?", I know I gave her a blank stare for a few seconds before the steps came back to me (yeah, there are only four things to do but my brain froze )

Because of the need to clean up a lot of things and to make others more reliable, we will repeat the Beginners and not go to the Novice which is a shorter set of classes preparing directly for trials. As Flem continues to recover and is allowed some independence, I should have more time for training Col in the coming months. 

Sorry for the novel; I just got a bit excited  even though we are nowhere yet.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What a fun way to graduate a class!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

today was overall good .... Faelan had a bad day -- nuff said

brady earned his 1st rally Advanced with a 3rd place and a score or 96 
towhee earned her 1st Open leg with a 1st place and a score of 195 1/2

First trip in the elevator was good and they are rumbling around the hotel room now ,,,,


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> brady earned his 1st rally Advanced with a 3rd place and a score or 96
> towhee earned her 1st Open leg with a 1st place and a score of 195 1/2


Great job Brady and Towhee! Sounds like everyone is having fun, even Faelan . Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training today as was last Sat. In a word AWESOME!! Nugget again was very good doing everything starting with the DJ exercise with the first go_ out baited which was fast straight and dead center and sitting on order the second unbaited a repeat both jumps taken on command. MSFE he moved his left foot about 2in when a man a stranger to Nugget did the exam. DR perfect leaving pickup return and f+f all done beautifully, good turns in place starting with#2 - 1 - 3 all gotten correctly with 2 of 3 fronts. Articles correctly gotten with both fronts straight but a tad off center just enough in the B class to be scored but as nice as he worked today I'll not complain. His off leash heeling and signal exercise was very very good the only mistake was mine on an about turn with my two left feet. Nugget is really coming together in utility, we aren't perfect and we may NQ a show or two but this guy is going to be very competitive in the future. He isn't as fast as a Border Collie nor does he have the drive of some of those wonderful field goldens but what he is showing me is his willingness to work to please me and that's all I can ask for.

Open work BJ done 2x very nice good f+f.ROHJ STILL FRONTS same with ROF not being what I want. He gave me a lag on the outside turn today on the fig8 but a leash correction fixed this for his next turn at the fig8 . Today's heeling nice and the DOR very good and with help on the front it was straight . The next 2 recalls I just threw treats between my legs and got twice to three times the speed coming in which was the goal. S+D as good as they get and the five or six other people there today didn't go out of sight which was fine as there was some distraction for Nugget to deal with only one of them joined me in the hide room. I would give this session 4 stars as I'm very pleased AGAIN with what he's showing me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady earned his 2nd Rally Advanced leg today with a score of 96 for another 3rd place - he most likely (ahem) would have scored higher had he not fronted on one sign, looked up at me and proceed to jump up to lick my face.

Faelan was more relaxed but again failed the down signal (panels behind me with gaps causing issue???). His scent articles were beautiful as was his MSFE and Directed Jumping. Again glove #2, he went 3/4 of the way on a really nice line and veered to take glove #1. You know I have learned much from Faelan and while his attitude and style are a beautiful sight, I truly regret ever having him trained in field ... under stress Faelan 'auto finishes' rather than fronting. Lesson learned, never again. I really, really regret doing field work with him.

Towhee did a really nice job avoided visiting (weird setups in really & open where you took off the leash at the gate and then had to setup on the other end of the ring, something to work on). Her heeling was very nice and I remembered to keep my shoulders straight for her halts. Her Figure 8 was awesome as was her DOR. Her ROF and ROHF were all excellent with the exception of 1/2 point fronts; her finishes were very nice.

However, she cut the broad jump - my theory is either 1) she cut the board trying to be right by not visiting the judge or 2) I need to revisit broad jumping again  actually both LOL I asked to be excused from group when the judge let me know she had not qualified and the judge seemed really surprised and asked if I was sure since she (Towhee) is such a beautiful working dog. Yep, I was sure - no point in risking an issue popping up when there's nothing to be gained, right?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It is now very very humid and it's only 8:40'am but I'm done training today other than doing articles later when the two of us have cooled down. We only did go- outs which I mixed up with some baited some not about 6-7 in all but other than one which had a very slight arc and the sit about 1 1/2 - 2 ft off dead center they were all very nice with straight sits and fast running to the stanchion this too is improving as we work along toward Nov. trials. We did the MSFE which he locked up very nicely no extra steps. Lastly the DR starting with # 2 -1 - 3 just about perfect on all gloves with good pickups straight returns and 2 of 3 straight fronts only one finish was done but it looked good to me. This exercise took 13 mos. for Nugget to grasp but he is sure doing it well now with only one incorrect retrieve in several months, he is starting to mature and he realizes ( I think) if I'm happy he will be too with lots of praise and more important to him TREATS.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget had a new experience and a great distraction doing articles this morning. The neighbors are having a new pool installed and this morning an electrician and 3 carpenters were working with power tools talking and using a job site radio as we did his SD exercise and I'm very pleased to say he did both metal and leather 2x each without any failures to find pickup and return to me without any mouthing . The only faults in any of the four try's were his slow leaving on the first as I don't think he was real sure of what to do and he might not of seen the articles at first in the grass even though I cut it yesterday. A butt tap fixed this for the rest of the sends . His fronts on the other hand were terrible , 3 of 4 crooked and the straight one I helped him . His finish's too were off but this whole exercise was a proofing one and it showed to me he can and will do as he's asked a little sloppy but I don't show outdoors ( bad experience years ago ) in the grass nor do I think I will have power tools being used less than 10 ft.away. All in all a very productive session.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady finished his RA title today with a 1st place  

I scratched Faelan since it was glove #2 again and he has had problems the previous 2 shows so I need to work on it some before his next chance at #2 in a trial setting.

Towhee - sigh. She was up, bright and ready to go but during heel she halted without me, caught up, halted, caught up, we did an about turn and she braced her back legs while her head went down - I asked to be excused and the judge granted it a millisecond before Towhee had a minor spit up .... she seems okay but stood up the entire way home so I will keep an eye on her for sure.

Everyone was disappointed and was asking what happened because she was fine going into the ring ...


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Brady finished his RA title today with a 1st place
> 
> I scratched Faelan since it was glove #2 again and he has had problems the previous 2 shows so I need to work on it some before his next chance at #2 in a trial setting.
> 
> ...


Poor Towhee ... I hope she's ok and your fun vacation ends on a good note and back to normal when she gets home.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Brady finished his RA title today with a 1st place
> 
> I scratched Faelan since it was glove #2 again and he has had problems the previous 2 shows so I need to work on it some before his next chance at #2 in a trial setting.
> 
> ...


Oh no  I hope Towhee feels better soon!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>. Sharon hope Towhee is ok but at least Brady was able to save the day. It's funny how you know your dog knows a exercise and when the trial is at hand they go brain dead and make that mistake that takes you out of the game. Nugget did this 4 times on his way to his CDX and believe me I would never have entered him if I wasn't reasonably confident especially knowing in practice he always took the BJ before . I'm sure Faelan will come around but remember when I was having all that trouble with the DR now it's his best exercise in utility.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Hoping Towhee feels better. It sounds like the trip was a lot of fun, and good job Brady!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to you and Brady!!!!!!!


----------

